# Show how you are feeling with a picture



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Pretty much one of those 'Sum up how your feeling with one word/smiley' things, but with pictures instead.

Here's my pic:









*Staff Edit: Please remember that pics/gifs must abide by the 'Inappropriate Content' guideline. Pics/Gifs that don't will be removed and further action may be taken.*



> *Inappropriate Content*
> In addition to that covered by the other guidelines, content must conform to the following:
> 
> 
> Images, videos, GIFs, or audio containing graphic violence, pornography, or other offensive or distressing material are not permitted. This includes inappropriate language, and nudity or see-through clothing with nothing on underneath. Posting any pornographic content will result in an immediate ban


----------



## emerge (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Im in a dancing mood!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I am in pain and because of that I am also feeling rage.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

This is how I feel.

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://98thentry.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/drowning2-1.jpg&imgrefurl=http://98thentry.com/blog/%3Fp%3Drkkvfazd%26paged%3D6&usg=__6uRTQDQ7i14hB3IgsenO_b8ebSQ=&h=292&w=320&sz=9&hl=en&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=srZyIfmqcfpJxM:&tbnh=111&tbnw=122&prev=/images%3Fq%3Ddrowning%26hl%3Den%26biw%3D1020%26bih%3D541%26gbv%3D2%26tbs%3Disch:1&itbs=1&iact=rc&dur=266&ei=fD-WTPrzIJa8jAfpiMHpBQ&oei=az-WTM30FMqJ4gb5h_zNAw&esq=3&page=1&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0&tx=41&ty=84

By the way how do I paste a pic as it is because when I copy and paste nothing happens?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

OH YEAHHHHHHHHH!!! And yet I'm wasting time on the Internet. :um


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Fairydust said:


> This is how I feel.
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...page=1&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0&tx=41&ty=84
> 
> By the way how do I paste a pic as it is because when I copy and paste nothing happens?


 On the tool bar, select "Insert Image" (it looks like mountains with a sun over them). Copy the URL from the online pic and paste it in the box. Hit okay and your picture should be inserted into your post.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

This isn't really how I'm feeling I just thought it was a cool picture..


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> On the tool bar, select "Insert Image" (it looks like mountains with a sun over them). Copy the URL from the online pic and paste it in the box. Hit okay and your picture should be inserted into your post.


Thanks for your help sarafinanickelbocker.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Today's my birthday.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Don't mess with me today!


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## emerge (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

haha :cry


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## emerge (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

max4225 said:


>


^ Awe.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Mister Mxyzptlk said:


>


That's how I feel about my life also.



LaRibbon said:


>


Aww :hug



feels said:


> Today's my birthday.


Lol. Happy birthday! :yay


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Barry Egan (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## jlotz123 (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Drewsy (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

LaRibbon said:


>


:lol Damn, someone hit her with the fugly stick! * cough cough* (Sorry, my bad!)

I wonder if she's out of rehab?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ now _that_ is a cool picture.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

feels said:


>


lol me at school.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## cellophanegirl (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## waytoblue (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

^aww


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

a picture


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

---- She Hulk


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)




----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Reni (Nov 25, 2009)

very very hungry


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Dedicated to all the culprits:





































And this one's for the doc, because it reminds me of him:










Get out of my mind and don't come back.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I wish I could just feel good, physically and mentally, for one whole day.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

http://www.google.com.au/imgres?img...a=X&ei=q4yyTLm1CoygvQO88LW6Bg&ved=0CBgQ9QEwAg.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

i feel stupid


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## ChocolateBuNN (Jul 28, 2010)

Empty.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## faintresemblance (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

What peculiar arm hair.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## ChocolateBuNN (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

kiirby said:


> What peculiar arm hair.


Haha, I thought so myself


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

It's hard to believe how fantastic this week has been so far.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Feelin gooooooood


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## ChocolateBuNN (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Manic Monkey said:


>


LOL, we definitely did the same Google image search!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

s**t rage to the moon :bash


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## Shoeless Jane (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## Shoeless Jane (Oct 2, 2010)

Why all the negativity?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)




----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

^^LOL!


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

asdlkm said:


>


Once again.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I thought it was cute in a sad way:?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Are you the good looking one on the left?


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

.....wombats


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Indigo Flow said:


>


Aw, I feel really bad for this bear.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

^shut up ***** you are scaring all the little fish away. i guess ill just eat you then.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm actually having a fantastic day, but, in a few hours, I have to work at this Halloween festival for my school.
I'll be painting kid's faces.


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

lazy calm said:


> .....wombats


Holy ****! That's one big rodent!


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

I feel like a weirdo


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

.


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

This is pretty much how I feel 24/7


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I feel like a BAMF.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Ouch! Makes me want to break out the Visine!


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)




----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Emmz92 (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
lol, so disturbing!

I love the quote in your signature :clap


----------



## Dire (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

macaw said:


>


You have boneitis? :lol


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Crappy picture, but it's fairly simple like.

Getting there!


----------



## Emmz92 (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Brrrr i'm cold!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

mrbojangles said:


> You have boneitis? :lol


 It's my only regret. c;

@Hello22: Aww, but fluffy!


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I've been feeling bipolar all day. Its very strange.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

:|


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Peddler (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

:afr


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Annie K said:


>


literally made me lol


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## Zuzu (Dec 6, 2010)

I Want To Destroy Something Beautiful!


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

au Lait said:


>


Don't know if this was meant to be funny, but it did make me laugh when I scrolled down and seen it


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Neptunus said:


>


this except there is no red piece for me..


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> Don't know if this was meant to be funny, but it did make me laugh when I scrolled down and seen it


haha yeah it was. I'm glad you thought so too.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## SilentOutcast (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## blair (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

sanria22 said:


>


:ditto



sarafinanickelbocker said:


>


:rofl


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Zuzu said:


> I Want To Destroy Something Beautiful!


:afr Are you okay ??? *runs to exit*


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## kiasockmonkey (Dec 13, 2010)

(throat hurts)


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ahahaha Dub, thank you. Thank you for making me feel better.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

kiasockmonkey said:


> (throat hurts)


:squeeze


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Dub16 said:


>


Oh God, I can't wait to get a cat and make it wear something like this.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Guess which one i am.


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Rosedubh said:


> Guess which one i am.


haha that would be me too :yes


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Enora Lively said:


>


:ditto


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Kustamogen said:


>


Lol!


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

a lil bit of a fever.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

factmonger said:


>


aw cute..


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Enora Lively said:


>


lol


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

View attachment 7856


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

From the inside looking out


----------



## brianwarming (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Annie K said:


>


:rofl

This will probably be me when I start doing school work!!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Livvle (Nov 10, 2010)

Kogepan - (Burnt Bread). A cute little anime about feeling like the odd one out.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

*Kim Clijsters! ^_^*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

stef said:


>


 cute...and :um scary.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Enora Lively said:


>


:lol love this one !! So stealing it!


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Much too long to post on here, so just posting link
Comic, quite funny but also quite accurate :roll

http://i.imgur.com/S24qZ.png


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^^^ Where the hell did ya get that picture of me back garden????


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## BOBBB (Aug 15, 2010)

Enora Lively said:


>


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaa...aaa yesss yes yes :teeth


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Haha, good idea!


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Enora Lively said:


>


Wonder if this will get removed, mine did and I blurred out the UC too:um

EDIT: Thought I was posting the in the Funny Pictures thread =s


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

^ :lol


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

:sus


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:squeeze:cup:kissoke:mushy


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Dub16 said:


> ^^^^^ Where the hell did ya get that picture of me back garden????


:lol Good one!


----------



## DrinkingMilk (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Livvle (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## Kuyaz (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

kill kill kill... jammed printer


----------



## MsMusic (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Enora Lively said:


>


What's this, Windows ME? I've been staring at it for 20 minutes and it's still not done loading.

Edit: 25 minutes.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

happy_but_sad_by_s_s_j-d3382e9.jpg


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

No thank you, I do not want to get out of the dryer.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


>


lol... :ditto


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

Good music is my life saver


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## GummieBear (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Ashkat said:


>


That's pretty cool, did you draw that!? D:


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## Aarmin (Feb 27, 2011)

au Lait said:


>


:lol


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Double lol!


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

given up. this world is not for me. i have so much resentment towards people


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

:time


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

lonelysheep said:


>


Awww


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

Tez said:


>


:hug:group:rub


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Kustamogen said:


>


The love child of Steve Nash and Weird Al.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Yea I can't fall asleep again. It's time but it will take a few hours...


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

:rain:rain:rain


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Neptunus said:


>


This picture is awesome...sorry your mood is not.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

StevenGlansberg said:


> This picture is awesome...sorry your mood is not.


Thanks.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Neptunus said:


> Thanks.


Aw . :squeeze


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

anonymid said:


> Aw . :squeeze


Thanks, Anonymid.  :squeeze


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Paris23 (Feb 20, 2011)

:evil


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

max4225 said:


>


Oh wow, very nice and interesting. Who made this artwork? Where can I see more of this?


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

i feel positive, optimistic, happy, for no reason, but as long as i'm feeling this way, i ain't looking for a reason


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

_*At Eternity's Gate*_ or _*On the Threshold of Eternity*_ is a painting by Vincent van Gogh, painted in 1890 in Saint-Rémy de Provence after his own lithograph of 1882. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/At_Eternity's_Gate#cite_note-0The painting was done a few days before the painter shot himself. It shows a man burying his face in his hands, alluding to feelings of depression and hopelessness, perhaps reflecting the artist's mindset at the time.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

^ :lol Sorry, but this made me laugh out loud


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

This just feels right


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

BrokenStars said:


>


 :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

BetaBoy90 said:


> This just feels right


I wish I lived in there.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


>


That's an amazing picture. Heh, this is too funny just checked the previous page and you quoted me too . Nice taste in scenery!

Check this place out:


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

wait, you drew that? that's awesome.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> Yeah , I drew it a few hours ago...


You are very talented! That is awesome! Sorry you are feeling down though :squeeze


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

need2bnormal said:


> Yeah , I drew it a few hours ago...


You really have a great gift! Your drawing is fantastic.


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lonelysheep said:


>


Do you see my signature? :lol


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## Freebird (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Freebird (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Freebird (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

shot my load


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)




----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Naked pole dancing. Will be taken down soon by a mod. Enjoy while you can.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)




----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

:hug


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

I have no clue...


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry, I'm cheating a bit.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

^Interesting mix...


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh great...


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## arpeggiator (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## BOBBB (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Trooper


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

exhausted


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)




----------



## FitchForce (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm not even sure what that would mean, I just thought it was funny. I guess I'm feeling funny.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## rfiguero (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^He looks better like that.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

****Image removed do to language****


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## hisblueheaven (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)




----------



## ATCQ (May 15, 2011)

Story of my life:
http://http://www.portlandpua.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/forever-alone.jpg

lol


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

It's not really a picture... But it's very accurate.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## dustbunnies (May 18, 2011)




----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

anymouse said:


> this.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

A weird mix of ALL of this:


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

^ Feeling like Teddy.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## viv (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

^^ :lol


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Daniel89 said:


>


hahahaha nawww


Neptunus said:


>


Psshhhh fierce.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

...............


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Guess.... lol


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Bonzu said:


>


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

^ d'awwwww


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

...


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)




----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)




----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

^ oh, yes please...


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Sunny 137 (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Hideko (Jul 2, 2011)

:um


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)




----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## stomachknots (May 7, 2010)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Hideko (Jul 2, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## Fluffy (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

^ Oh wow! I really like that picture! Who's the artist?


----------



## J J Gittes (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

LaRibbon said:


>


Maybe I'll get to join you some day.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## StarlightSonic (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^ funny, I feel the same way


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## StarlightSonic (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## 442 (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

grawr.


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 9, 2011)

Today (excluding what's written on the shirt):


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Like a f***ing boss, wearing an epic top hat....

Hell yeah!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## zerogrim (May 2, 2011)

kinda just meh like or just doing nothing face....yeah...


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## seriouskid (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Annie K said:


>


:cry

:squeeze


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Annie K said:


>


Ugh, same here.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

crystaltears said:


>


Priceless I should take this to work and post it on the wall! :clap


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## JS13 (Jul 21, 2011)

Fantas Eyes said:


>


Pretty much me too....Ha!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Koopaatroopa (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

This is how I'm feeling right now.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

disarray said:


>


lol


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## xDeadScreamx (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## StarlightSonic (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

StarlightSonic said:


>


^That, and this feels like the only "upgrade" I can find:


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Mr Self Destruct said:


>


Wait your turn!


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

I need to pee :um


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## bimraud (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Some people underestimate positivity. Ya gotta be happy!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

laura024 said:


>


:lol


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

I just want to be in front of this painting. It's so overpowering when viewed in person.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## kitkatstar1 (Jan 9, 2010)

Sleepy


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## J J Gittes (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Sorry for the hugeness.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Awww, Gunny.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Disarray said:


>


^I can't tell if this is meant to be good or bad. Nutella is delicious, but having it smeared all over your face seems like it might not be the best way to consume it.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> Story. Of. My. ****ing. Life.


It means you lack the hip haircut and totally rad mustache. I am working on the latter myself, ladies - there is a new player in the game!









They want me to clean my room.
I don't want me to clean my room.
;_;


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Tekameito (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## AnticipatingSerendipity (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

^lol good old WWF. he looks like that guy from the Daily show.


ah youre too ****ing big. big fail


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Manifold (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

It's perfect because I'm also cold right now.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I feel like a photo bomber:


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## vash (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^Oh dear, can't say that I agree on that one.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

you don't have to. It makes no difference to me.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^Fair enough! There's very little reason for you to care what I think. Nevertheless, I'm sorry to hear that you're feeling so crummy. You strike me as a pretty sharp individual though, so I imagine you'll have no trouble thinking yourself out of this particular hole given enough time to reflect.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah..I tied that.. :|


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## YomYom (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## dollhouse (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

xD


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## J J Gittes (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

Disarray said:


>


i feel ya :b


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Podee (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

avoidobot3000 said:


>


hahaha omg his face. _his face._

-----------------


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## dollhouse (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Escape Artist (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## FridgeRaider (Jul 13, 2011)

Hehe. :3


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Jenchu (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Neptunus said:


>


I'm kinda feeling the same


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

moxosis said:


> I'm kinda feeling the same


:lol :b


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

Great thread.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## scum (Jun 30, 2011)

nothing


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

Because I spilled coffee on my pants.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I literally did this when I saw my stepdad's picture.


----------



## poepoe (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I kinda feel like this guy does in this picture


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Nidhoggr said:


>


Looks just like winter up here :b


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Ragana said:


> Looks just like winter up here :b


That's incredible. This shot might've been taken in Lithuania


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

I am NOT FEELING LIKE A PSYCHOPATHIC KILLER
I just have a blank stare, and have had the same blank stare for the past 2 days.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Perkins said:


>


Love that, love HIMYM.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Perkins said:


>


haha so true


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## LONER3454 (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

wrongnumber said:


>


LOL I do this. My cat has been hogging my bed for like 10 years now


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:fall


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

All my supposed friends are getting boyfriends/girlfriends


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## StarlightSonic (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

This thread looks fun!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

avoidobot3000 said:


>


Makes me smile every time I see this


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## pheonixrising (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

For the record, I Googled the word "rotund" LOL


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

papaSmurf said:


>


this is really cool. Do you know the artist's name?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

candiedsky said:


> this is really cool. Do you know the artist's name?


I don't, sorry.


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

unoriginal, yes. but that is how i am feeling. unoriginal.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## WinterIsComing (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Fairydust, can you make that picture bigger, I can hardly see it :lol


----------



## StarlightSonic (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

This is how I feel.....


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## zer0small (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

^ is it wrong that I can't stop watching that picture?


----------



## anx1ety (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Aries33 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hahaha thats so funny! 



sarafinanickelbocker said:


> OH YEAHHHHHHHHH!!! And yet I'm wasting time on the Internet. :um


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

is it time to leave yet???
LET ME AT 'EM


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

wrongnumber said:


>


:haha

This is EXACTLY what I was talking about when you went to grab a tissue the other night! :lol


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## The Lost Boy (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## GPU (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Innitially wanting to post something in the same ''theme'' the thread is going, i decided not to.\\

So i'll post a pic of how I want to feel. Suicide is hell, resisting it is like:


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)




----------



## engram (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## arpeggiator (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## StarlightSonic (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)




----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Pretty much this not just for parties but whenever I show my face in any public setting.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

GenoWhirl & flykiwi -> Ditto

also,


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

How do you post a picture as I am not having a lot of luck. Thanks.


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

^trippy...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## ExiledAstronaut (Dec 6, 2011)

I think this sums it up quite well


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

(_I'm going to play my music with full volume while she watches her show, The Real World.

Let's see how she deals with that. Two can play that game!_)


----------



## dontdreamitbeit (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Perkins said:


>


WOW - that was probably an "I've Got a Secret" episode - I see the old Game Show Network logo at the top!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Funkadelic (Oct 6, 2010)

lelz.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## NobodysPerfect (May 22, 2011)

This image describes how i've felt for a long time.












skygazer said:


>


^ wow that's such a powerful image...it really provoked a reaction in me. I love images that do that.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

(Second-hand embarrassment from watching [_hearing_] what was said in that Youtube video. If I wasn't so shy, I'd probably help this poor, misguided person. _Probably_).


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Marc1980 (Oct 24, 2011)

Nicky sleeping by dead_desire, on Flickr


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I feel like this:









But I want to feel like this:


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

LostIdentity said:


> Looks like _you_ need some of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need flour?
:b


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

LostIdentity said:


> _Magic flour_


I've never had magic flour before....


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Perkins said:


>


All I'm saying is you employ THE best ****ing gifs.


----------



## Funkadelic (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## aosborn (Dec 20, 2011)

Add Content


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

****


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

-uninvited cat joins party- Happy birthday~ :yay :tiptoe


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks, for the birthday wishes everyone.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

anymouse said:


>


An AFI cake! that's so awesome.


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Opacus (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Mileena (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## 25ilucy (Aug 9, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

bp8 said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


That's me just about everyday. Including right now.


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## arpeggiator (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

weird woman said:


>


Oh my god lmao ahahaha


----------



## awkwardalex (Dec 11, 2011)

Ha ha, thats really *****d up.......but I stared at it for an hour.lol


----------



## awkwardalex (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Encraptulate (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

This is isn't really a mood, I just wanted an excuse to post it.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Where is everyone? I made us pie and everything!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Well it fits my mood so I'm using it .


Mr Mug said:


> This is isn't really a mood, I just wanted an excuse to post it.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Mr Mug said:


> This is isn't really a mood, I just wanted an excuse to post it.


:lol

I'm feeling the same way!


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Encraptulate (Jan 1, 2012)

(the one on the bottem right)


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

****Image removed for bypassing the cuss filter****


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Hungry.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## Skyliner (Dec 5, 2011)

http://www.lovingyourchild.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/bored-child.jpg


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Mr Mug said:


>


That's how I feel too.


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Encraptulate (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Domo (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

laura024 said:


>


This, 100%...


----------



## Encraptulate (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## CeladonCity (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Kermode (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Encraptulate (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Ventura said:


>


:lol


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## cocochanell (Jan 17, 2012)

\:


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah, I'm a little grumpy.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

For. Two. Days!!!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Cyber Lume (Sep 19, 2010)

From this artist: http://joequinones.blogspot.com/


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^LOL!


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Just trying to fake till I make it


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Minus the hand gesture.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Cyber Lume (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Just wanna sleep and sleep.....


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

(Sorry the picture's so large!)


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

guilty feeling


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


>


:lol that's fantastic.


----------



## Kermode (Jan 11, 2012)

Every Day


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

(_God, who knew I could be such a troll!_)


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I need one of these pillows. xD


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Cyber Lume (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Cyber Lume (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Haha


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## bandofoutsider (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ :lol


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## grenchen (Jan 3, 2012)

weird woman said:


>


i just had to


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Stilla said:


>


This is so me...


----------



## Freddio42 (Oct 8, 2011)

.


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

Perkins said:


>


god i love Barney


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

This one's for yesterday:










And this is for today:


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

laura024 said:


>


that looks just like you in the picture


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> that looks just like you in the picture


lol no she's prettier and is wearing make-up, which I'm allergic to. :b


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

sorry if its big >>;


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Aw, that made me smile.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

The bucket being a metaphor for social anxiety and myself being the turtle.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Disarray said:


>


Are you the top or bottom?


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Fruitcake said:


> Are you the top or bottom?


On top, I was annoyed with someone today. :teeth


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Fruitcake said:


> The bucket being a metaphor for social anxiety and myself being the turtle.


That pic is actually funny, but judging from your point of view i guess it's not. :blank



Perkins said:


>


depressed cat ?


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## cocochanell (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

I need to learn how to scream. it looks thearapeutic.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I feel okay


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't feel like a cupcake, I'm just craving them but didn't know how to put that in picture form. :O


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

This is a picture of a bride surnamed Li who cut her wrists and tried to commit suicide after her boyfriend broke up with her just before the wedding. 
Strangely love this picture.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## hrnmhmm (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## HurtsDonut (Dec 2, 2011)

HarryStanluv25 said:


>


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Except I'm not in an awesome room with a cat.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## randomprecision (Aug 19, 2011)

(if you havent seen the movie ... the boy is pondering his future self)


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Joel said:


>


Bahahaha.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Cyber Lume (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Aww, whadda ya know? He appears to be covering the entire next unit as well. =(


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

Kinda feel like I'm going through this.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## Cyber Lume (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Cyber Lume (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

cj66 said:


>


Ahhh I love him! :clap










Ferosh.


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

laura024 said:


> Ahhh I love him! :clap


 me too!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

fingertips said:


>


Oh my God, this movie.

*I'M FED AP WITH THIS WARULD!!!*


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

does anyone remember this?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## 213 (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Ivywinds (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## BachelorFrog (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## owls (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Transcending said:


>


this


----------



## Truman (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

(Sharon, not the men)


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## memepunk42 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Awwesome!*


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Ivywinds (Mar 8, 2012)

FamiliarFlames said:


>


Fantastic!
:boogie


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

^ so cool


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Disarray said:


>


:lol wtf


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

JustThisGuy said:


>


:lol


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

>:C


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Cassabell said:


>


awww that's cute


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

LOL


----------



## CleverUsername (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Disarray said:


>


Aww cute... so cute... oh gosh. <3


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Avoidobot posted this... I luv, hehee


----------



## Meatloaf (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh, no light at the end? :/


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

O_______________________________________O


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

(message meant for "ThinkForYerself's" picture)


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

story of my life tbh


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Kittycake0011 (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Vanilllabb said:


>


ahhhh so scary


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Aki ne (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

au Lait said:


> story of my life tbh


Who is she and why does she seem so cute and semi retarded?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

falling down said:


> Who is she and why does she seem so cute and semi retarded?


Allison Havard, girl off of Americas next top model cycle 17 I think, she was adorable.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Vanilllabb said:


> Allison Havard, girl off of Americas next top model cycle 17 I think, she was adorable.


That explains it all, thank you.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

kkvantas said:


>


omg


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Brian29 (Mar 30, 2012)

_







_


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Neptunus said:


>


Your post inspired this.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ :lol Nice!


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## WildRover93 (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## CaliSwaqq2012 (Apr 7, 2012)

Neutrino said:


>


i would jump off that !!!! hahaha :evil


----------



## CaliSwaqq2012 (Apr 7, 2012)

http://chrishollisblog.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/at-the-edge-of-a-cliff.jpg
just jump and let go !


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## washanda (Dec 25, 2011)

*Tired of crying*


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

ohohohohohohoho no I won't


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Only I have the ability to move my face.


----------



## Brian29 (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

the circle of feelingszz


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## TmastermanT (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

The Sleeping Dragon said:


>


..... O: yay


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

TmastermanT said:


>


Haha Good Lord. I suppose that applies to me too just not as....bloody?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Is this a mood?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

TmastermanT said:


>


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## pete993 (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Curse you frozen yogurt and your deliciousness.


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

Skyloft said:


>


ZOMG lol


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

Vanilllabb said:


>


I should have said that to my ex


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


>


:clap


----------



## TmastermanT (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^ :lol
That's too cute and adorable!


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm not sure what (if any) emotion this expresses, but I do know that I want to look like him! :teeth


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Perkins said:


>


^Oh my goodnessssss.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:teeth


----------



## Frunktubulus (Jan 8, 2012)

There are no emotions worth feeling that can't be depicted with pugs.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

bored..


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

....................................


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Frunktubulus said:


> There are no emotions worth feeling that can't be depicted with pugs.


I love this thing, I'm gonna put mustard and ketchup on him, slap him on a bun and eat him to death.

His face reminds me of Bumblebee's face from the Transformers movie. :lol


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Secretaz said:


>


pretty much this


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I just beat Final Fantasy 1, I cried it felt so good to beat the final boss, the game was just really great.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

bored.jpg


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

falling down said:


>


You guys want some grapes.... *****es.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

pancakes :b


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

but with june bugs


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Game. Blouses. Then he took us into the house and served us pancakes........Pancakes.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Disarray said:


>


:lol


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

So sleepy...


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Dissonance said:


>


OMG, are we related?

Also, here's mine. That's not me, by the way.


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Matomi said:


> So sleepy...


same here


----------



## wolfsblood (May 5, 2012)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Corvus Cowl said:


>


I love you.

---


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

MadeinLithuania said:


>


And this! lol


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Valentine (May 17, 2012)

Allergies.... I feel like I have a cinder block in my head.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Kana Mikari (May 15, 2012)

Im the creepy girl, being a clingry weirdo to the other girl.... I feel...Needy. Yeah that's it. It's a situation with me and my friend. I cant help it. Sad but true.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)




----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

3 bloody weeks!


----------



## suddentwist (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

That about sums it up :cry


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Eerrrrro nerrrrro, ******.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

^ :haha


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## zemulis (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## orchidsandviolins (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


>


just read that entire manga !


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

So relevant, like omg:


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

mrbojangles said:


>


Haha, this is what I experience every morning I wake up.


----------



## NightScholar (May 4, 2012)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

delete


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

All day, erryday.

---



Perkins said:


>


Eric has to be the only character I actually like out of the entire cast. Very relatable. Right down to the smartass sense of humor. :b


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Part of me feels like this









The other feels like this


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

MAKE IT RAIN!


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## 213 (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

****ing Kill ME


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

This is how i feel walking around this summer.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## MM Gloria (May 14, 2012)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Frunktubulus (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

whatsername75 said:


>


*Faps*


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

MadeinLithuania said:


>


this


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Vanilllabb said:


>


Gee, that's...uh...nice.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


crackling Rosie, that's one hell of an electrical storm.:teeth


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

lost..


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

/


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Msdovahkin (Jun 17, 2012)

Aw it doesn't let me post pictures 3:


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Dumb quetstion...How do you post a picture from your harddrive?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## moya (Feb 16, 2012)

B-]


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

Fairydust said:


>


:hug


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Just change pretty to handsome..


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Midnight Laces (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Vanilllabb said:


>


Why do I find that hot? What's wrong with me? :blank

Anyway...


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## FunkMonk (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## JMariano825 (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## FunkMonk (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## poepoe (Aug 23, 2011)

like havin a cat nap ^.^


----------



## Blanck (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## FunkMonk (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

=


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Freckle (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Everyday.


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

*How i feel when i sleep every night.*


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

brownzerg said:


>


pretty much this, beard and all.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

brownzerg said:


>


and this


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

brownzerg said:


>


Very much like this,the twist is that i'm the guy who sees other guys have best friends,i dont.............................have ANYYYYYY1!:cry


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I hope this is true.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I feel cold..


----------



## relix (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

relix said:


>


Is that supposed to look erotic?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Searching for a safe hiding place, metaphorically, of course.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

StrangePeaches said:


>


:haha


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## WD3 (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


>


:sus Have you ever tried anger therapy?


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

(^^ hahaha having the same problem here!! :roll)









followed by


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## minddrips (Oct 17, 2011)

This with the temple music playing:]


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

WD3 said:


>


+1


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

minddrips said:


> This with the temple music playing:]


Best game ever, period.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


>


no.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

godhelpme2 said:


> no.


That gif is a metaphor. It is supposed to represent how life constantly beats the living hell out of me.


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Johnsonss (Oct 8, 2012)

that's a disturbing..yet really cool picture..


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Insider (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Grandfather might be suffering from Alheimer's. It seems nothing is ever allowed to bo okay around me..


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Me for the last 2 weeks. Loliactuallythoughtihadachanceatgraduatingthisyear.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

GunnyHighway said:


>


^This



falling down said:


>


^This too.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

http://gifsoup.com/


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

(In my head I feel this way)


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


>


"Faps in the morning" is missing from the shirt.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Like this longest gif that ive ever seen.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah I feel good!


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Dita said:


>


This is me as well right about now


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

Drew this by myself ehe.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I feel like that lonely broom.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

like a bawse


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I just bought Assasins Creed 3 and a hidden blade from GameStop.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Left.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

^ Accurate representation


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I think someone in this thread likes wrestling though it's just a guess and I'm not sure at all.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> I think someone in this thread likes wrestling though it's just a guess and I'm not sure at all.


----------



## dead24 (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Doing homework


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Disintegration (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

Like this pretty much....


----------



## hydinthebasmnt (Aug 26, 2012)

Can you guess which one I am?


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm the truck.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

falling down said:


>


+1


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

**** **** ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Lets drown it.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## smevel (May 25, 2012)

I'm feeling sharp


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The Enemy Within said:


>





Disintegration said:


>


I don't know which picture is creepier!


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

The usual I guess.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Moochie (Nov 11, 2012)

AYE GURL. DIS IS TIA. 
I seriously feel like another person with my creeper mask on.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I love mein Big bro,but his just so dumb............Think of me as thor in this pic,yeah,Im taller than him.My brother is kinda evil.


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

The Professor said:


>


I love you.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I've decided to make Wednesday Addams my icon.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

I literally feel as if I am gonna scream at the next person who decides to talk to me. Why can't people get the hint, I wanna be left alone.


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

It took me 3 mins to understand its message, lmaooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## NeverAFrown_00 (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


>


Lol


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

F thou street roaming women


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I accidentally thought someone from my first period class was in my second period class, and started talking to him about the homework for second period. :/


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Linlinh said:


>


 awwwwwwwwwwwww!So cute!Come here u little fur ball!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Holy crap that pic is big.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> I don't know which picture is creepier!


Father Karras is my idol. 
Hes the most important character in the movie IMO. A man full of doubts and insecurities, but yet has to keep his faith and show strenght and courage. The scene where he urges the demon to take his soul and not the girl's is very emotional.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Somtimes,i feel left out on this site.


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


>


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

missamanda said:


>


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

The Enemy Within said:


>


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


>


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Shame,I see there's a lot of sad people here.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

General the Panda said:


>


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


>












Its nice to help one another.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

General the Panda said:


> Its nice to help one another.


yeah, i guess ur right.... sorry for being kind of a jerk... im just in a really bad spot right now... thanks for ur support


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> yeah, i guess ur right.... sorry for being kind of a jerk... im just in a really bad spot right now... thanks for ur support


When exactly were U a jerk?

Sorry to hear that ur in a bad spot.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

General the Panda said:


> When exactly were U a jerk?
> 
> Sorry to hear that ur in a bad spot.


the pic of malcolm x being carried away on a stretcher


----------



## Thiswildernessupinmyhead (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> the pic of malcolm x being carried away on a stretcher


Its okay,ur not a jerk.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Thiswildernessupinmyhead (Dec 5, 2012)

hope this works


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

General the Panda said:


>












I appreciate it


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## MizzMaroc (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

lol


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

madisonjane said:


>


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


>


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

now like this


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## arpeggiator (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

StrangePeaches said:


>


hm there are many hidden meanings one can find in this odd gif :um


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

StrangePeaches said:


>


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Sorry the pic is so BIG!

I got south african fever today.


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Sam's Army


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

Bryan108 said:


> hm there are many hidden meanings one can find in this odd gif :um


lmao, it described my day perfectly


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Tez said:


>


Anytime.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Yavohl.Smartest picture in zis thread.

Like I said,smartest,not coolest.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)




----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Luke688 said:


>


That's pg 18 right there shame on you lol.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## DiMera (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


>


This reminds me of how much I want pie in my face.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

(Very small.)


----------



## DiMera (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

(Always.)


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^
el.oh.el!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Luvere (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Smiley The Super Freak said:


>


Are you Stan, Betty, or Lewis?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

weird woman said:


> Are you Stan, Betty, or Lewis?












I am the lonely guy.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

theseventhkey said:


>


lol miz girl :lol


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

^ Thats actually how I feel when I'm at school.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

ChampagneYear said:


>


:lol


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)




----------



## thebluewarrior (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Crescent861 (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Luvere (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

kast said:


>


Stupid people making cats feel bad


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

Not really


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

edit:



Bawsome said:


>


oh my god haha


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## sadmeme (May 22, 2012)

<-----------------------


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## hellinnorway (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

MAKE IT ALL GO AWAY! :cry


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Looking at gifs I've come to the conclusion that there is a Glee gif for everything. Like if I wanted to say I liked breadsticks, boom, there's a Glee gif for that.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## bellejar (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)




----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

I second that ^


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

Argh, I envy all you people who are bored. I wish I could have nothing to do for just a day! ;_;


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)




----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Probably posted already, but:


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

welcome to bucharest
& my life


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> welcome to bucharest
> & my life


Gotta love Eastern Europe. :no


----------



## Chris Is Alive (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Every time I see a new Gun thread I think of Homer. 










I'll show you a gun, lol.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I don't even know, man.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Pretty ****in' weird. I was dead tired all day, and now I think like all the caffeine I drank throughout the day just reserved and is now exploding, along with my mind. WHERE IS MY MIND.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


>


Aww, that is so cute. He looks jolly. :3


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Wish i had this teacher, would have saved me a lot time hoping.


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

I have a headache and want to die. Why am I not sleeping right now.....


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I have no time for my bull**** anxiety. I have work to do.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)




----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Bawsome said:


>


theres something disturbing about this picture to me


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

To put it in a rather obvious way..


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Bawsome said:


>


I was going to post a picture relating to how embarrassed I just was but.... I'll just post one expressing my thoughts on the picture you just posted instead.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)




----------



## morrgie (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't want to go to work tomorrow. =_=


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## bellejar (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

...for the future


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

NoHeart said:


>


Dunno if this was intended, but look at the avatar above your post, lolz


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

KaoJ said:


> Dunno if this was intended, but look at the avatar above your post, lolz


Hahaha I honestly didn't notice that! :lol


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

*To: Meghan*










*Love: Meghan*


----------



## burlesquefox (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Moody99 (Dec 20, 2008)

​


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## bellejar (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Today is a good day.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Avani (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Avani (Dec 18, 2011)

ACCV93 said:


>


Is that from Diary of a Country Priest?! Are you a foreign/old film fan?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## gnomealone (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## bellejar (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Yori (Feb 15, 2013)

I'll do it with multiple pictures.

It's all because of you, Enfield.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Abomb926 (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Literally...


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

**** yeah.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

i'm the black one.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

gimme dat sandwich


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## RyanE1991 (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Laurae (Mar 5, 2013)

feeling fat..


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

listening to some music ^_^


----------



## avionette (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

a bit of this;



















^and a lot of that;


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

I feel like Clinton


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Andrea91 (Oct 20, 2012)

http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lurejph8531qcfyhd.jpg


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)




----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

No more no less.


----------



## MarjoleinL (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Deimos (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Likeadrifter (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## littlefeet (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## DreamerInSlumberland (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I realize this doesn't make any sense in regards to the topic.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I have neither posted pictures nor just one, I'm a maverick tho.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

also, i'm just feeling really proud and narcisistic about how a post i made so long ago has gotten so popular and has lasted so long


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

If this says anything at all, that is.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> If this says anything at all, that is.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


>


I can be deep and artistic and spiritual too you know!

Edit: Is that how you're feeling??


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> I can be deep and artistic and spiritual too you know!
> 
> Edit: Is that how you're feeling??


totally how i was feeling, but only as soon as i saw your response.

xoxo, love you!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> totally how i was feeling, but only as soon as i saw your response.
> 
> xoxo, love you!












I see you're picking up the BH lingo there! Anita Daaaaaarrrling! I know I am.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> I see you're picking up the BH lingo there! Anita Daaaaaarrrling! I know I am.


BH is in my backyard, darling.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

i've lost so much weight my cords constantly need pulling up.if I don't, I end up with the above situation going on. also considering how someone said I look like a thug or a bouncer the other day (lol) I guess this pic is good for summing me up.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

(Not really research paper just homework)


----------



## xperit (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Except I don't get comforted by Wayne Rooney or someone else.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

Browsing Facebook..


----------



## IcySoul (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Triumphant, haha


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Called the burden of triumph funnily enough.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ThisIsWater (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

pachirisu said:


>


^This:b


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## anonomousey (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

not entirely, but close enough


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

Sleepy...


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

renegade disaster said:


>


still this.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

the gang's all here...


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Caught the flu bug yaaa


----------



## user19981 (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## oubliette (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

shadeguy said:


>


Yeah, me too.


----------



## MattyS (Apr 19, 2013)

Like garbage(got the flu too). The coconut crab is just an added bonus.


----------



## Alectron (Oct 20, 2009)

:roll


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Story of my (social) life.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## user19981 (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## oubliette (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## bellejar (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

This is not a picture but its pretty close because you use your eyes to view the content of what it contains


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

(Without context this picture won't make much sense)


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Vuldoc said:


> (Without context this picture won't make much sense)


good film that.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Vuldoc said:


> (Without context this picture won't make much sense)


awesome sauce


----------



## nickelbird (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Bawsome said:


> awesome sauce


Do you mean: awesome! sauce?

If so, it's "Brazil" By Terry Gilliam

If not, carry on...:tiptoe


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## oubliette (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

AND I NEED SOMETHING LIKE THIS.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

May 26


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Soundboy (Feb 16, 2013)

...


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

NoHeart said:


>


Don't worry, I'll be there to catch you


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Spritz11 said:


> Don't worry, I'll be there to catch you


I'll push him off for you then.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> I'll push him off for you then. :teeth


I'm going to hold you to that, I'm too much of a puss to jump myself.


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Monotony said:


> I'll push him off for you then.


Don't be harsh


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

NoHeart said:


> I'm going to hold you to that, I'm too much of a puss to jump myself.


Better f****** not jump yourself, or I'll jump after you, and that would end messily


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Spritz11 said:


> Don't be harsh


I said push not grab by the belt and collar and throw off.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Spritz11 said:


> Better f****** not jump yourself, or I'll jump after you, and that would end messily


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

NoHeart said:


>


Don't try and argue with me, it won't end well. If you jump, I will travel to heaven, drag you're *** back to earth, just so I can slap you round the face


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Spritz11 said:


> Don't try and argue with me, it won't end well. If you jump, I will travel to heaven, drag you're *** back to earth, just so I can slap you round the face


You would be looking in the wrong place haha xD


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

NoHeart said:


> You would be looking in the wrong place haha xD


I knew you were going to say that. Don't argue young one


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Spritz11 said:


> I knew you were going to say that. Don't argue young one


But your younger than him youngster :lol


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Monotony said:


> But your younger than him youngster :lol


Don't question me!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Spritz11 said:


> Don't question me!


I just did. :twisted


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## RichBigD (Mar 21, 2013)

On the beach alone, lookiing out to sea.........:no


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

dontwaitupforme said:


> View attachment 18433


that is really cool


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Bawsome said:


> that is really cool


yea I like it too.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Love is all around.It's terrible.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

jk


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

probably offline said:


> jk


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Couldn't have said it better. The Smiths get me.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Septym (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Brasilia said:


>


Very cosy indeed my friend. :yes


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

IMG_0001 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

mixed with


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Magaly22 (May 7, 2013)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## marumaru (May 4, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Sums it all up....


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)




----------



## steph16c (May 8, 2013)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)




----------



## berlingot (Nov 2, 2005)

artist: Jennifer Hom


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

dinner cooking, getting hungry!


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## seahero (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Upon learning that Kozue also does singing. Of vocaloid things.










The fangirl in me is rising to new levels.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Me at work.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

FoundAndLost said:


> Me at work.


LOL.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

txsadude said:


> LOL.


It works lol. I've managed to avoid working the cash register all but once by using this tactic.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

just get it over


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

FoundAndLost said:


> Me at work.


This is great. lol.


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

*cue surf rock*


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## MurrayJ (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## denverxelise (May 14, 2013)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

a lot of craziness but im loving it


----------



## teopap (May 12, 2013)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Spiky Coral (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Spiky Coral (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## elusivecargo (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Going on vacation tomorrow


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)




----------



## D1r7H3rp3z (Jan 26, 2013)

Why am I posting at 4 A.M. in the morning...?


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Raulz0r said:


> Going on vacation tomorrow


That is the best gif I've seen in a loooong time!! :eyes


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Just returned from my vacation this is how I feel and look.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

PandaBearx said:


>


So adorable!


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

^:teeth the baby ones are the cutest <3


----------



## MEC (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)




----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


>


This is such an adorable creature.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

lockS said:


>


This cat is too cute.


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

probably offline said:


>


uuuuunnnnnneeeeexxxxxcccccceeeetablllleeeeeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Bawsome said:


> uuuuunnnnnneeeeexxxxxcccccceeeetablllleeeeeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Sadly, I take way more than 2. I took almost 15mg today along with a bar of Xanax. I am completely blown right now.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

probably offline said:


>


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

mfd said:


>


This is so cool.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

*Today...*


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Brad said:


>


Me too.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## EverydayBattle (Sep 17, 2012)

*Perfect picture!*



MindOverMood said:


>


OMG! This says so much. People over exaggerate their love so much, and the one person who has true love to give is left alone. Oh well, that's what happens when you "just be your self".


----------



## EverydayBattle (Sep 17, 2012)

*Excellent!*



Thextera said:


>


Another great pic! Only problem is when you tell someone that their smile makes you feel this way, they usual don't fully understand how much they mean to you.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

EverydayBattle said:


> OMG! This says so much. People over exaggerate their love so much, and the one person who has true love to give is left alone. Oh well, that's what happens when you "just be your self".


Holy crap, that's almost three years ago and I don't even remember posting that:lol


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

probably offline said:


>


Though I have my own idea, I'd be interested to know what this photo means for you?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Bonjour Tristesse said:


> Though I have my own idea, I'd be interested to know what this photo means for you?


It means that I feel like I'm being judged by people, who are completely alien to me, and that there is an invisible wall between myself and the outside world.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

probably offline said:


> It means that I feel like I'm being judged by people, who are completely alien to me, and that there is an invisible wall between myself and the outside world.


I really like the photo and can relate to it as well, thanks for the description.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Bonjour Tristesse said:


> I really like the photo and can relate to it as well, thanks for the description.


It's a photo of a sculpture by Ron Mueck, in case you're interested :>


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

probably offline said:


> It's a photo of a sculpture by Ron Mueck, in case you're interested :>


Thank you, I appreciate that.^_^


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Bonjour Tristesse said:


>


Molly Ringwald then ^ and now


----------



## Raevin (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

probably offline said:


> It means that I feel like I'm being judged by people, who are completely alien to me, and that there is an invisible wall between myself and the outside world.


Here i was thinking it meant you felt massively sleepy...


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Bawsome said:


> Here i was thinking it meant you felt massively sleepy...


Well, that was also the case so... :>


----------



## Lightly (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lightly said:


>


This is how I've been feeling lately. :/ I hope you're okay. :squeeze


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Heyyou said:


>


This is so cute!!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Lightly (Jun 5, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> This is how I've been feeling lately. :/ I hope you're okay. :squeeze


Thank you.

:squeeze

I'm carrying on, I hope you're okay too.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lightly said:


> Thank you.
> 
> :squeeze
> 
> I'm carrying on, I hope you're okay too.


Well, that's definitely good to hear. =) Same with me I suppose. :squeeze Here's an extra hug. ^_^


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

AND


----------



## Furio (Jul 5, 2013)

I actually look like this right now


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

This


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

(after reading the reply I got in a thread which is now closed)


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

13167283242jTp0q by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Heyyou said:


>


Adorable.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Rhiannon66 (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## JNM (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Im relation to my social life..... okay maybe im being a little dramatic...
It just certainly could use some improving.. just dont know how :stu


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

I NEED that t-shirt. Soo passive - aggressive ( + flowers! ).Also, it describes perfectly what I'd like to say to 99% of people.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

aquilla said:


> I NEED that t-shirt. Soo passive - aggressive ( + flowers! ).Also, it describes perfectly what I'd like to say to 99% of people.


I need this, like, yesterday.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants (Apr 1, 2013)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Stare in to it deeply.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)




----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

Richard Pawgins said:


>


I may not completely believe in God, he most likely doesn't exist, but Jesus was real and he died for us, whilst going through brutal torture.

It was obviously a long time ago but you should have respect for someone who put himself through that for us.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Benjo (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

justanotherbird said:


>


:3


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Carcamo (May 4, 2013)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Old(er)


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

lol


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Gwaenyc said:


>


:susDrugs,it's always the drugs.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## witheringonthevine (Aug 7, 2013)

*Alone in a crowd*


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Earlier:










Right Now:


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## leftnips (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Anonymous Loner (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Except it's not because of jealousy, it's because I have swimmer's ear in both of my ears. -_-


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Tomfoolery (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

My boss called and said I didn't have to come in today...


----------



## ilovem (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Friend date cancelled.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Me a few hours ago:










Me now:


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Dancing alone in my room. Hey what happened to the Saturday night dance party thread? I feel lonely here.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Trigo (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Archeron (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

wouldn't be surprised if i overdosed on feeling this way.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## holmesly (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I hate posting a still from Friends, but this is a very accurate description of how I am all the time


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

probably offline said:


> I hate posting a still from Friends, but this is a very accurate description of how I am all the time


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Hey what's this from?


Karneval ^~^


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Cool, thanks. Not into manga at all, never read one actually, but have to say, that's one cool pic there. It really is the perfect representation of how I feel sometimes.


You're welcome. =} Yeah I love the art. These ones are kinda similar too from the same manga/anime.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Coontra (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

_The prisoner who now stands before you was caught red-handed, showing feelings!_


----------



## Riddles (Aug 29, 2013)

http://


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## XnatashaX (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## hdth (Jun 12, 2013)

after every time i talk


----------



## kimberlyace (Aug 25, 2013)

Gotta love the kitty ones!


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

ASB20 said:


>


:lol:lol


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

i finally fixed my gorram car!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Daveyboy said:


>


----------



## Onimaru (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Shockwave The Logical (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## Shockwave The Logical (Aug 27, 2013)

Oh god, that's funny. Really, it's Soundwave from Transformers: Prime. He has no face (or one that we know of that's canon.)


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Doesn't cover all my feelings but I'll settle.








(& I hate you for it)


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Dehydrated Water (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## arm08139914 (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Heyyou said:


>


I do this alot


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

likeaspacemonkey said:


>


My name is Jack so it's totally appropriate haha


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> God. That's so damn cynical, man. I kinda love it :yes


:evil



likeaspacemonkey said:


>


:high5


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

But this is how I feel most of the time.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

My foot keeps itching and i keep on itching it. When will it end?


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Dude, I'm sorry, but as long as you keep doing *THAT*
> 
> I'll keep doing *this*


Fight Club just explains my life :')


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

IP Conflict by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

eating right now


----------



## BreezyBre (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Heyyou said:


>


I'm sorry honey but Justin Timberlake is annoying as hell.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

CWe said:


> I'm sorry honey but Justin Timberlake is annoying as hell.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Just replace Oliver with Akvile.


----------



## Archeron (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sick.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

ok, I just wanted to post this somewhere


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Claudia87 (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Archeron (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

A little bit. Maybe.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Aso, after reading a ****ty but moving novel :


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Making payments, registering for exams online, fees, documents, bills and all that make me want to crawl into the dark corner of the room and weep. I'm not a responsible adult and I'll never be. Life, please stop trying to make me act like one.


----------



## Mania (Sep 17, 2013)

All the noises people make, the genuine stupidity of teachers, the mechanical behavior of human beings. Let me out of here.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)




----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Because I'm still one crazy mofo... but today, for hours now, one happy crazy mofo!


Somehow, I've never doubted one second that you were that kind of crazy mofo since the beginning!

As for me... this is my mood right now.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Wrote an essay.The influence of the Mass Media. I have this strange feeling that I failed, but still going to hand it in holding my head up high - I mean, I tried and all.


----------



## Archeron (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> What's that from?


That gif? From the internet,I don't know he exact film/tv show/interview/whatever


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

also, my PE teacher has a habit of writing "your" instead of "you're" in his emails, so








D:


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I'm moving to university tomorrow and I AM SO EMOTIONAL. It's mostly a good kind of emotional but it just feels so bittersweet. Today I've been having all these memories flooding back of the stuff I've gone through over the years and how hard things have often been and it just really drove it home to me how far I've come with my anxiety. 12 months ago I was borderline agoraphobic, and now I'm about to go 150 miles across the country on my own and I'm going to be a student again. I mean, it's going to be hard, but for the first time I really feel like I CAN DO IT. And it's a big deal. I've been holding it together all day and being flippant about it, but I just got home from saying goodbye to all my dad's friends at the pub and suddenly there are tears everywhere. Everywhere. I've come over all weepy and embarrassing.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

...


----------



## WhyEvenBother (Jun 20, 2013)

Rushian out!


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Seriously just did this:


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

yeah.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

cosmicslop said:


> yeah.


Thats crazy, how do they make those?


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Bawsome said:


> Thats crazy, how do they make those?


I have no idea, but it's hypnotizing to watch.


----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Archeron (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Am I in the mood for Halloween? Or seriously disturbed?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Gus954 (Jul 25, 2013)

*Sad cat*


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## jasiony (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

So I desperately need to get the work done, and my mind is like "lol nope, not today"


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

a bit rejected.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

cosmicslop said:


>


:lol
Just so you know i found the picture funny, not your sadness. hope you feel better and turn into a burrito of overwhelming joy & comfort.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

I need to watch the Breakfast Club again.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Bawsome said:


> :lol
> Just so you know i found the picture funny, not your sadness. hope you feel better and turn into a burrito of overwhelming joy & comfort.


That's going to be my new long term goal. being a happy burrito.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## whocaresabouttheworld (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't know how to copy and paste the picture but this is i feel

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-5Z-nPOS2FSM/UP2u9wp9HMI/AAAAAAAAAHk/gz9_5CxiBPI/s1600/lonely-girl-01.jpg


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

whocaresabouttheworld said:


> I don't know how to copy and paste the picture but this is i feel
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-5Z-nPOS2FSM/UP2u9wp9HMI/AAAAAAAAAHk/gz9_5CxiBPI/s1600/lonely-girl-01.jpg


Hi  
All you have to do is copy the link to the picture, and put it in between







(those two IMG's)
Example:







<--exactly like that

hope this helps


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

PandaBearx said:


>


me either *sigh* i'm stuck in this loop of sadness :/


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


> me either *sigh* i'm stuck in this loop of sadness :/


:squeeze I know it's hard, but I'm sure we'll eventually find happiness.......we're just a bit lost haha, once we figuire a way out of the circles & get onto a new route we'll be on our way towards something better.










How I feel now.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

*Glances over shoulder*

Ya... I should probably stop buying books until I finish with the last 9 or so I ordered...


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

(Those don't have anything to do with how I feel, but I am feelin' pretty fabulous but pained, like my great love ^, and like I want to be the reincarnation of Rita Hayworth).


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

PandaBearx said:


> :squeeze I know it's hard, but I'm sure we'll eventually find happiness.......we're just a bit lost haha, once we figuire a way out of the circles & get onto a new route we'll be on our way towards something better.


That was..... beautiful :')


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Oh, wow... yeah.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

musiclover55 said:


>


._______.

There are no words.......


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Equity (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Winter is coming


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I can't stand this constant back/forth tug-a-war I am having with you. It's a ****ing joke.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Probably never will be. Trying to learn to be ok with that.


----------



## SeraphSoul (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Archeron (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## kaylyn16 (Oct 11, 2013)

Basically me everyday


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Melvin1 (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> That's way too ****ing awesome! Is that from a movie or something? 'Cause if it is, I need to know. Now.


The nuclear explosion is from terminator two. the frying pan is probably from some infomercial. i have a feeling you were not talking about the frying pan part.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

PandaBearx said:


> :squeeze I know it's hard, but I'm sure we'll eventually find happiness.......we're just a bit lost haha, once we figuire a way out of the circles & get onto a new route we'll be on our way towards something better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'm feeling lots better. I really appreciate your encouraging words.


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

PandaBearx said:


>


Again, I completely understand. I live this continuously, too. :/



IveGotToast said:


>


I know, right? Seriously. Enough.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Equity (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 22, 2012)

[/QUOTE]

That's awesome.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)




----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Misunderstood :lol
Okay not really right now, but sometimes.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

View attachment 29481


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

View attachment 29489


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Do your goddamn dishes, darling.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

😍


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

Feeeling like I must sleep immediately after leaving work tonight............


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)




----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

So Full and Depressed


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Waking up after a night of _not_ drinking...


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm sick, It sucks...


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## eyezarewindowz (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## ricejabroni (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## chhsadshajfgh (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

😱


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Sold a painting








Aw yis


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Bawsome said:


> Sold a painting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Haha yaaay :boogie


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Bawsome said:


> Sold a painting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations! After seeing your work, I wouldn't be surprised if you become a very successful artist.


----------



## Subject 1 (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## fizamalik (Oct 31, 2013)

awesome art..thanks for the all pics shareing!​


----------



## fizamalik (Oct 31, 2013)

_It's amazing.I love it all above shearing._
Awesome work .


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

MrQuiet76 said:


>


What emotion is this? ._.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Valtron said:


> What emotion is this? ._.


Hungry.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Yer Blues said:


> Hungry.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Yep, that's a better example of the "hungry" emotion. Carey was robbed of his Oscar in " Man on the Moon."


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Valtron said:


> What emotion is this? ._.


it's a combination of insane, human snake and eating soup


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Salvador Dali said:


>


I came across the best gif based on this painting on tumblr:











Bawsome said:


> Sold a painting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw, congrats! I've seen your work on the forums; you're talented.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Two home-made cakes. I'm having a good week.


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Aquilla,










Sincerely, Aquilla.

Also, this: 
http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m90gy3pQFd1qbxnzho1_500.gif


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

cuppycake said:


> Haha yaaay :boogie





RelinquishedHell said:


> Congratulations! After seeing your work, I wouldn't be surprised if you become a very successful artist.





cafune said:


> Aw, congrats! I've seen your work on the forums; you're talented.


Cheers guys!


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Royalation (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

^^

This gif is so adorable.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

Uh


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

May_26_2008_084939_Through_tires_playground_04-2004 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks for trying to understand.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Euripides said:


>


I like that. It just seemed to coincide perfectly with the music I'm listening to when I happened to come upon that image.


----------



## OnlineN0w (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

6091229555_d1bab33d10_z by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## bellejar (Jan 22, 2013)

(Why do I even have a desk, working from bed is way better; I can be both productive and snuggly, plus I can take naps when I'm bored.)


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## OnlineN0w (Nov 4, 2013)

MrQuiet76 said:


>


Hahaha. I love this. Have a feeling I'll pretty much be doing that tonight.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Common Raven (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I had a really good night. Really good.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

TraumaticallyDamaged said:


>


:lol


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## LonelyGoatherd (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

(i had to post this somewhere)


----------



## smokeybob (Oct 22, 2013)

literally because bulb's gone


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Archeron (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)




----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

pachirisu said:


>


Masturbate while crying?


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Is that probably offline on your wall?


What can I say. I'm a big fan.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Is that probably offline on your wall?


:lol I thought the same.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Heartbreaker said:


>


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

h00dz said:


>


:lol those are some dangerous slippers! did someone nail them down?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

housebunny said:


> :lol those are some dangerous slippers! did someone nail them down?


Yeah either nailed or stuck with super glue or something lol


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

I want the truth back.


----------



## smokeybob (Oct 22, 2013)

Heartbreaker said:


>


this.

i just want to ****


----------



## myhalo123 (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

smokeybob said:


> sorry. this also is true....


Not unless I make it that way.


----------



## HellAbove (Jan 25, 2013)

_







_


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

^ that pug is a BOSS & cute at the same time!!


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Bawsome said:


>


*o* what it means~


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

And I can help you.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

crimeclub said:


> And I can help you.


Sorry, nobody can except for one specific guy that I'm very, very, very into and like a lot.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

h00dz said:


>


That guy's too fat.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Colhad75 said:


> That guy's too fat.


more to love......some great pictures in this thread....


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

probably offline said:


>


What u say to me:mum!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Bawsome said:


>


I want to be that guy.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Raphael200 said:


> What u say to me:mum!


 I think it means "Raphael200 is like a big teddy bear, I want to take home and cuddle, and Raphael is the best turtle"..lmao, I don't know im making this up.....


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

blue2 said:


> "Raphael200 is like a big teddy bear, I want to take home and cuddle, and Raphael is the best turtle"


:haha:lol:thanks8)


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

^that is such a cool picture


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I feel like a pile of leaves, and leaves don't go around posting selfies.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

My spirit animal


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

dontwaitupforme said:


> View attachment 31362


mmmm it's been so long since I had Guinness


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> mmmm it's been so long since I had Guinness











Cheers aus


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

dontwaitupforme said:


> View attachment 31482
> 
> 
> Cheers aus


Cheers 

Sadly I can't drink these days because of my meds, and I hardly ever get cravings, but since you mention Guinness I suddenly got a craving for the thick creamy goodness.

I visited the Guinness factory in Dublin once when I was a little kid and surreptitiously pocketed a handful of hops during the tour, feeling certain that my plan to add water in the microwave later would be a success.

Apparently it's a bit more complicated than that :blank


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## myhalo123 (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Cheers
> 
> Sadly I can't drink these days because of my meds, and I hardly ever get cravings, but since you mention Guinness I suddenly got a craving for the thick creamy goodness.
> 
> ...


Tssk, that sucks. I did come across these however and thought of you :b perhaps that might do as a little substitute for you Guinness fix. Though I'm not sure..









Haha, that's pretty cute. Did you pluck up the courage to try your microwaveable concoction? Yet to visit the guinness factory.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

In the mornings...


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Finished my homework


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

dontwaitupforme said:


> Tssk, that sucks. I did come across these however and thought of you :b perhaps that might do as a little substitute for you Guinness fix. Though I'm not sure..
> 
> View attachment 31498
> 
> ...


Awww thank you!  Those will do nicely.

Yes I tried it. Made a bit of a mess of the microwave. I think it was basically hot water with hops floating in it :?

Well there's something for you to do next time you find yourself in Dublin


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

This is my girlfriend : )


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Hilla (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)




----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## bellejar (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

minus the tagline


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Very much a lot.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

Or even a third of that time. A third seems reasonable.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


>


Lol it's a dead cert I'm the grey one with the White hair!


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

Just...


----------



## bellejar (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

cuppy said:


>


Poor little kitty. :lol



AceEmoKid said:


>


:lol


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> And finally I do wonder about those poor people. Ouch.


that poor kid...


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

cuppy said:


>


Cute & cute


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

h00dz said:


>


Did i just watch some one die?


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

JayDontCareEh said:


> Oh my.... Are you okay, h00dz?
> 
> I'm gonna go way out on a limb here and guess that that kid was severely injured....
> Wow.





likeaspacemonkey said:


> hah seriously, h00dz has being posting the most horribly painful gifs on here lately.
> 
> And I laugh like a maniac.
> 
> ...





Bawsome said:


> Did i just watch some one die?


This one is probably the worst one yet :lol I dont think he died though 

Face planting 4 lyfe its what I do.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

lisbeth said:


> Very much a lot.


very apt for me, that book sounds like the story of my life.
:/


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Bawsome said:


>


wat :lol


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Bawsome said:


>


Dude you find the most awesome gifs 

As for me


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

h00dz said:


>


I hate it when i slip on my cake too.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## peagreen (Nov 29, 2013)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Euripides said:


>


Make sure you hand in that TPS report.


----------



## crazyj77 (Nov 30, 2013)

http://www.google.com/imgres?sa=X&b...w=1240&h=827&ei=LjyZUt_HFo6NkAeK2oHoBA&zoom=1


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

http://images5.fanpop.com/image/photos/27900000/Smoking-gif-the-secret-window-27995952-500-206.gif


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## ImmortalArtistry (Feb 26, 2013)

Great

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Fairydust said:


>


Bless you.


----------



## error404 (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## Selene (Jun 20, 2012)

and sleepy


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

((SAS))


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> I don't know what to make of this... but I like it


What, you never had the urge to ride a giant cracker at high speed through a valley while not wearing a shirt? C'mon man, live a little 8)

Ok after looking at the link this image references I feel like it may have been a bad idea posting this. lol oh well


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

empty-hallway by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

leegte by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Fairydust said:


>


WHHHHHHOOOOOOOAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Roger smith (Dec 1, 2013)

Haha


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

.....


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

h00dz said:


>


Her legs make me cringe. They look like they're gonna snap like twigs. :afr


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

I actually have no idea


----------



## HellAbove (Jan 25, 2013)

_







_


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

All-nighter coming up. Again.

At least this deadline is the last one.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Very happy today.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> All-nighter coming up. Again.
> 
> At least this deadline is the last one.


Dem feels. I know of them.










Five more deadlines before Christmas and then exams and oral defenses :clap


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

h00dz said:


>


lmao I laughed so hard at this


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

Look at my avatar.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Hilla (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Archeron (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## bellejar (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> idontgetit, that's the biggest thing I've ever seen.


That's what she said (sorry I had to)


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Kind of happy, for the first time in a ****ing eternity.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

h00dz said:


>


:lol


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Hilla (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

but for real.


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

But I can't. Just.. for one night, let me let go. Let me not hear her words, her cries of pleasure and fear. Let me remember and not relive. The blood, the tears. The fear, the anger. The pain, the hurt. The love. The hate. The insanity. Let me slumber and forget for one night how I broke my back on the sea swept rocks beneath the cliff. How I let her push me so she could save herself. How I would do it all over again. I don't want to sleep in the bin. But I do. Still standing guard when there's nothing left to protect but a haunting ghost. All through the dark of night and the light of day. A damned fool dipped in folly. On duty, forever.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

iceland-139032_640 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Winter Break!


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

h00dz said:


>


This one made me giggle ^_^


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm going to allow the weight of this realization to crush me now.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

cafune said:


> I'm going to allow the weight of this realization to crush me now.


I'm living this right now. It sucks. Sorry. :hug


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## thelonelysound (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Ugh.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> Hoodz I've been following your posts in this thread for a while, do you pretty much live in the ER?


Yeah, and they still cant seem to fix me up!


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

CharmedOne said:


> I'm living this right now. It sucks. Sorry. :hug


The regret is manageable, but the side-dish of relentless shame is deadly. I really hope you're managing better than I am. Also, you can message me to talk, if you want. :squeeze


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Idontgetit said:


>


HA, Stupid kid!

i mean...poor thing....


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

edit:



Bawsome said:


>


D: that's too adorable


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> You feel like... ****ing a boar? :sus


It seems like you're not familiar with Crash Bandicoot

(but yes. don't knock it 'til you've tried it)


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

h00dz said:


>


this one made me giggle ^_^ their poor face though >_<



shelbster18 said:


>


ohh  they really are.
:hug


----------



## mattiemoocow (Feb 9, 2013)

pic from tumblr
sappy but accurateee


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

cafune said:


>


Now that is a subject that I excel at.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I am literally going to sleep after this (post). I'm done with this awful day.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Earlier









Right now


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

ravens said:


>


You're feeling fluffy-wuffy and adorable?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

cuppy said:


>


:lol


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

cuppy said:


> You're feeling fluffy-wuffy and adorable?


Well maybe not feeling fluffy-wuffy but definitely adorable. :blush:haha


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

monotonous said:


>


Oh lawd have merci..


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## AlienJay (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Managed to make a phone call and get what I needed.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## smokeybob (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## mattiemoocow (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Oh and of course:


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

h00dz said:


> Oh and of course:


Lol


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

...I wish.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Lonely on Christmas :3


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

h00dz said:


>


haha, his beard falls off! ^_^


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

cuppy said:


> This one made me giggle ^_^


You're evil.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

*lol*


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## jabberwalk (Oct 15, 2013)

idontgetit said:


>


haha lol!!! :doh


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Citrine said:


>


Good


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Kalliber said:


> Good


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Hilla (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yea...I would love to do that right about now.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

stomach flu sucks


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Pretty much.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

h00dz said:


>


wow did he died?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

inna sense said:


>


 oh sorry...really...i didnt see you post when i posted this 










:afr


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

h00dz said:


>


----------



## Digital Dictator (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## Elros (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Str (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I love my laptop.  The only friend I really need.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

So close, but no cigar


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Derailing said:


> stomach flu sucks


I feel so dizzy i may do that D:


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

..


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks Hush.......


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Why do you have vocal cords.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Jehutyin1080p (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## Ricardomg93 (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## na0mi (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Monsieur (Apr 26, 2011)

^I like that GIF


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

cuppy said:


>


That's how I feel right now


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

Avatar


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Euripides said:


>


God I wish I could have this again, so so much.

I'm going to die alone. I had my chance at this and f***ed it all up. She's gone.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Not right now, but sometimes...








frozen in a spell. And sometimes like this:


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

probably offline said:


>


Oooh, Louise Brooks. Lav.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## owls (Oct 23, 2010)

:afr


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Monsieur (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## adam4991 (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

View attachment 35681
not special


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Seriously?


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Peregrínus said:


> Seriously?


same


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Cat sais:

Last night I wuz depressed so I called lifeline. Talked to a freakin call center in Pakistan. I told them I was suicidal...

They got all excited and asked if I could drive a truck (in case you're too lazy to open the thumbnail below )


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm listening to this song over and over these days and yes, this is exactly the feel.Kinda have to move on with things, but eh, why not indulge in pointless thinking about the past from time to time. Exactly, no reason not to.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

probably offline said:


>


oh, that's not good... 

mine:









hahaha it's not funny, i don't know why i'm laughing :lol


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

diamondheart89 said:


>


Are you going off medication too, diamondheart? I'm on day two of a cut and it's wicked. At the same time, I feel clearer and stronger.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

crimeclub said:


> I love arrested development.... not sure if you do to, but it made my day when I saw this haha


Yeah I love it.


housebunny said:


> Are you going off medication too, diamondheart? I'm on day two of a cut and it's wicked. At the same time, I feel clearer and stronger.


& no, I just feel her expression. :lol I have no excuse for my crotchety-ness, I'm afraid.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Fingers = The internet.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

my hair almost looks like that too.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Make a wish *blows on coffee* :') I think I'll just make today a movie day.


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

[/URL]
picture sharing[/IMG]


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]THE DAMN GIF WON'T UPLOAD


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I can't explain how comforting this image is. It's not so much that I feel like the person in this picture right now, or that I feel like I embody the mood of the entire picture itself. I just feel like I want to be this person, lying sprawled out in the middle of a rainy street, head lulled to the side, completely surrounded by the gloomy blue for hours on end.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

.


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

ASB20 said:


>


lol wtf


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## SadSelf (Jan 24, 2014)

Lonely


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

h00dz said:


>


Seriously though, what did this guy think was going to happen?? :lol


----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)

See avatar.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

After wasting my entire weekend without doing ANY homework, this is how I feel on Sunday.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I love this gif and I need to get outside.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

...


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

mark101 said:


>


The annoying thing about that show is it isn't even funny.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Thirsty


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

That was a close one...


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

*fell asleep and woke up 30 minutes late to class*
*professor arrives 40 minutes late to class*
:boogie


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

^The guy's shoe at the end..


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> ^The guy's shoe at the end..


I know right xD!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

^Haha did James Dean turn into a cat?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

A friend is leaving for another country today (well, she is FROM another country, makes sense for her to go home, but still). I'll miss her so bad.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

(Also, this picture _needs_ to be in my fridge)


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

Euripides said:


> (Also, this picture _needs_ to be in my fridge)


nice!


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

mark101 said:


>


:teeth


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

coeur_brise said:


>


Here, take this...









And these!









:squeeze <3


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

cuppy said:


> And these!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh joy.


















I feel better.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

:


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Is there even such a thing that Murakami can't describe in words.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Safebox (Nov 13, 2013)

*Embarrassed*


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Just sometimes.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

done with my stuff for today, eating snacks :b


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

aquilla said:


>


^love me some Arrested D


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Ugh.. 8th and last day.. we can do this.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

me


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## karawbawl (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

rentrak-tv-engagement-week-of-dec-30-jan-5-jan2014 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

aquilla said:


>


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I haven't eaten yet and I'm hungry... but being lazy tho.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

My back hurts, thus


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Euripides said:


>


If that's a tattoo, I need it. NOW. It speaks to my pretentious self.


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

aquilla said:


> If that's a tattoo, I need it. NOW. It speaks to my pretentious self.


Oh. Ohoho. Yes, you _absolutely_ do. Please.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

More alcohol!


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## TopDawgENT (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Basically I feel like Stephanie dressed in a snazzy pink trench coat and fedora, dancing with her dopplegangers whilst tripping in an acid wonderland.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

And walk in silence.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

But for real..


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Roadkill1337 (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## LoveMissesG (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I cant get out of bed...


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

probably offline said:


>


Me, too! That, and I have been extra, extra, extra silly lately. And I don't know why. But I kind of like it. Until a few days from now, when I'll rethink all of it, wonder WTF, and begin the editing/deleting process. Lol. But for now, my mood is


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

After a marathon of exams


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## mishima (Feb 3, 2014)

source


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## OwlGirl (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## OwlGirl (Jun 28, 2013)

Euripides said:


>


Subtle, but powerful.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

h00dz said:


>


We can take this as a life lesson.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Doing a rush job on an essay so I can go out with my friend tonight. 40% to pass? I'll take it.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you, blonde lady. I will be free~


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Divorce_by_timpura by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

crunchy-nut-clusters-box-art by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Enoxyla (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

littlegirlrain by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## BizarreReverend (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Stiltzkin (Feb 3, 2014)

diamondheart89 said:


>


Aww-my-god


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

No but seriously.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

Avatar. Tx
Your best friend is you. I'm my best friend too.. I share the same views. And hardly ever argue


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

^ Sweet bejeebus that gif is mesmerizing. Perfect. Saving that for future reference.

This is me right now:


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

ahaidfngdsksc whay do I have to go to that party tonight .I don't belong there.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

I also have to go to a party tonight. And another one tomorrow aaand then another one on Saturday after a gig. I dun wanna. It takes too much of me.


----------



## eren (Feb 15, 2014)

Re-watching Sherlock--yet again.
I feel like humping/wiggling on my laptop monitor right now.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=...jxAEk8YJBbP9i90ni749s2tw&ust=1393122637476790


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Yesterday was a looooong night of drinking and dancing and whatever else it was, don'even remember when I got home( 4 ir the morning? eh ) and therefore I feel dead.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Two nights down, one more to go.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh snap *burn baby burn*


----------



## SadSelf (Jan 24, 2014)

feel hot air


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Citrine said:


>


Is this from a movie?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

moloko said:


> Is this from a movie?


Yeah, it's a Japanese animated film called Whisper of the Heart.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

lisbeth said:


>


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

inna sense said:


>


Nah, your picture doesn't have the same effect at all. That's just cute, whereas the cat is like... submitting to wide-eyed, blank resignation to its fate. Of being trapped in a stained sports sock.


----------



## kjwkjw (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

lisbeth said:


> Nah, your picture doesn't have the same effect at all. That's just cute, whereas the cat is like... submitting to wide-eyed, blank resignation to its fate. Of being trapped in a stained sports sock.


You think too much


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

More autobiographical than a simple representation of my current mood, but alas.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

inna sense said:


> You think too much


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

lisbeth said:


>


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

h00dz said:


>


Wow that's beautiful


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Guts (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## Guts (Feb 19, 2014)

Woops messed that up.

Before looking at all these pictures









after


----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

pavane ivy said:


>


For some reason this made me burst out laughing. Seeing Pikachu with that "What the heck?" expression is hilarious.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)

Starless Sneetch said:


> For some reason this made me burst out laughing. Seeing Pikachu with that "What the heck?" expression is hilarious.


I know right? lol


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

^ my heart just died


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## xPaperPlanes (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Warm, cuddly, and tired.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


>


I did, but I've since become a better shot.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## spacetraveler (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


>


Those are some stylish chain gangers. Want those pants.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Weird, creepy, kinda ****ed up movie


It's so beautiful I want to marry it. <3

When you think about it as an unofficial prequel to Rob Zombie's Halloween films it makes a bit more sense. :yes


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)

MrQuiet76 said:


>


Love the carlton dance 

i feel relaxed


----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## CubeGlow (Feb 27, 2014)

cmed said:


>


dirty racoon :yay


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Equity (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

GPOY. All my life.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## xPaperPlanes (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

(not anymore tho)
last convulsions of the past.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Equity (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Equity (Sep 13, 2013)

probably offline said:


>


This makes me think of many things


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

probably offline said:


>


Dude, that's deep.


----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Euripides said:


>


I like this, man. Reminds me of something.....


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## eddopi (Mar 10, 2014)

relaxing!


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

for real.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Three all nighters in a row? Pfsht, _easy_.









Nope.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Getting drunk on a Tuesday night...Wednesday morning before work?


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


>


This sometimes happens on Netflix and it freaks me the hell out every time.


----------



## kjwkjw (Dec 14, 2013)

http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs51/f/2009/290/8/7/Burning_Angel_by_Hagyto.jpg


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Equity (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


>


What is this I dont even....


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

new walking dead tonight


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I changed my mind and disposition. This is me right now:










"Would you like a glass of water, sugarcube?"


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Nanuki (Dec 1, 2013)

.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## Koichi (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Drop a roll of paper towels on the floor and half the roll unravels


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

So many choices, and such riches aplenty.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Wanted to post a more explicit picture, but Mickey Mouse shall suffice.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Just saw a post on Facebook from a band I like spamming some energy supplements saying "we take this every day to get our ROCKIN' STAGE ENERGY!" or something along those lines. Ugh. Unlike.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## One Man Band (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

This motion picture (+ audio) describes it best:


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

gym here i come


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Equity (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Koichi (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

The Sound of Rapid Machine Gun Fire, my favorite musical.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

"STOP MAKING ME THINK WITH MY THINKINESS!"


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

eh.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## scorch428 (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## xRoh (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

yerp.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## jake272 (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I just put on newly washed jeans


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

probably offline said:


> I just put on newly washed jeans
> 
> [errr]


Errrrgh, my eyes... Maybe we could get a self pic instead??



Aella said:


> [hmm]


You want a high-five?


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

mhm


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Exhausted, but also...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










5,000 posts! Wewt. :yay Most of them terrible quality, though, so it's not much of an "accomplishment" to be proud of.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

probably offline said:


>


your ok crocodiles don't like heads...


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I think I've permanently screwed up my sleeping pattern. I'm at the point where my insomniac tolerance has been so stretched that it's 4:30am and I don't even feel sleepy. 5am/6am is becoming typical for me.


----------



## Koichi (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


>


Ok that's literally me. Hair, glasses and everything.

edit:

oh my god










I think I need to watch Bob's burgers.


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

probably offline said:


> I think I need to watch Bob's burgers.


Omgosh yes you do (I've seen all the episodes up to date). Tina is hilarious.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Really.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

probably offline said:


> I think I need to watch Bob's burgers.


You really do. One of my favorite new shows (if it can still be considered new). H. Jon Benjamin's voice is like a sleek panther covered in honey.

---


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## hybridmoments (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

2 gifs, rather than one static image, because THIS IS A FREE COUNTRY AND I HATE AUTHORITY

DOWN WITH THE ESTABLISHMENT

I'M A STRONG, INDEPENDENT REBEL WHO DON'T NEED NO FORMAL AUTHORITATIVE FIGURES TO ENFORCE LAWS ON ME

PLUS OTHER OBNOXIOUS DRIVEL ABOUT INDIVIDUALITY, ETC


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## trushy (Mar 28, 2014)

:high5


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Caramelito (Apr 6, 2014)

Like this:








(i do not know how to resize the image)


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

^ You can reupload it to imgur using its URL, then click on "large thumbnail" to get a reasonable size for this forum.

****************************


----------



## UncertainMuffin (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## BizarreReverend (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

ooh! mary and max screenshot on this page. i like that movie.

anyway.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

autobiography.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

:'D


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

BizarreReverend said:


>





AceEmoKid said:


> ooh! mary and max screenshot on this page. i like that movie.


I hadn't heard of that movie before. I just looked it up, and it looks really fascinating! Not to mention the animation is beautiful.

Thanks for introducing me to this picture!


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

****.


----------



## sweetpotato (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

This. This is me. I am the mouse.










Fear me.


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

(had a great day )


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

THE TAIL IS SWISHING IN TIME TO MY MUSIC ahahhshahasdhdsjsadaskhjsfk;dstrmg f,vcikmefd


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> THE TAIL IS SWISHING IN TIME TO MY MUSIC ahahhshahasdhdsjsadaskhjsfk;dstrmg f,vcikmefd


hahaha cool. (your pics are so cute)


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i can't choose one.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## thecalisthenicsdude (Apr 12, 2014)

This sums it up


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I feel you Ted.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

**** trackwork


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I must look somewhat like this playing basketball in the park by myself


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Me everyday at school.


----------



## Aviatrix (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

[image removed by moderator]


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

crimeclub said:


>


:lol yup yup yup yup yup :lol


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Actually I don't feel like this but I just wanted an excuse to use this gif.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> I feel you Ted.


This is why you need to come to California.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

So. Exhausted.


----------



## Lightly (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

(jenny holzer)


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Chrissie4 (May 1, 2014)




----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Only I'm lacking the fan, ice and I'm not happy. (So basically this picture doesn't apply to me) looks like I'm going to have to sleep with one......sheet, thingy, not really blanket. My house feels like the inside of a green house.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Omg yes It's so hot, I'm sweating


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Please.
Everything. Anything. 
No matter what.


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

(that hole is so undependable for not opening up to swallow me)


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

^I swear to you I'm in the same position right now


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## Autumnp (May 23, 2014)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


>


But your presence on SAS is appreciated.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Thanks if serious.


Yes I am serious. Last year you started your Random Questions thread. At the same time I was fighting off a horrible depression that was trying to wash over me like a dark wave. I posted a whole bunch of times in that thread to keep busy and not having to think so much. That thread was a help for me in a difficult time.

We sometimes forget the ripple effect of the things we do. We may think that the small things we do don´t really matter. But take the thread Last Post Wins, started by a guy called Aloysius. When I started out on SAS I was awfully self-conscious about posting . But then I discovered Last Post Wins and I realized how much fun posting can be. It is still my favourite thread on SAS. It now has over 23,000 posts. Aloysius is no longer alive.
I wish he was so he could see how much fun people are having in that thread he started.

Anyway, I hope you stay on SAS. Keep posting.


----------



## mirya (May 16, 2014)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

blue2 said:


>


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Stupid emotional heat-of-the-moment I-will-regret-this whatever that I can't say directly:

You said you were not enough. You're afraid you never will be. 
But you are. You don't even know how special you are. To me. As they say: you're in my veins, you ****.

Nope. Seems I'm the one who isn't enough, being denied a slight chance even. I'll admit it was stupid of me to think to the extent that I did that someone like me just maybe could be someday. That I could be worth caring about. The unlikeliest of things. Perhaps I care too much. Perhaps I'm too complicated and an interesting persistent hot guy lay following a night out consisting of random stupid conversations at clubs is to be preferred at the moment over some guy who perhaps never was more than "a great help at certain times".

It just hurts that the thing I'm most scared of in this world is that something should happen to you. That my strongest wish is to be there for you. That I see this girl with sadness in her eyes too, reading her Murakami on the metro that I can't stop from staring at and I just want to take her hand and be two and get off at the same stop and tell her sister there won't be any free pizza needed after all. That I want to know your deepest thoughts and feelings. Or at the same time be your safe haven from all these things, perhaps without even a word having to be uttered. This, while you probably don't even think of me that often, at all.

Ah. But such is your right.

Here's to the remaining millennia of solitude, whether it be out of circumstance or of my own volition. And here's to love. You beautiful ****.

As for me, there's tonight. And it will be long.
God. Here I go.

Je pense à vous.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Sas8 (May 5, 2014)

*Just got off work*


----------



## ninjaslol (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

ninjaslol said:


>


awww, cute


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

....


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i am bread


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> i am bread


homobreado and homobreado accessories


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> homobreado and homobreado accessories


the gif is a representation of homobreado industry's fiscal quarter
as you can see, we are not selling enough homobreado accessories to make ends meet.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Pretty much.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)




----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

and


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## Life Underneath The Soil (Jun 1, 2014)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=45809&stc=1&d=1401671505


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

"oh god my family is _so_ weird"

:teeth kidding, anyway nightmare now has me wide awake and emotionally exhausted at the same time. :yawn I'm estimating I'll to to sleep again around 3-6AM so to netflix!.......I should make popcorn opcorn


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

http://static.fjcdn.com/pictures/Ever_cecceb_2593421.jpg


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Bored


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Hahahah this is so accurate (not literally...but it represents how quickly my extreme moods seem to change).


----------



## lynnette546 (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

0_0 o_o (^-^)


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Oh lawd.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

It's so warm outside, but I think my AC is on -20 degrees.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

B>


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Naps are useless if it always comes down to this.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

rice rice baby


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Perkins said:


>


You're not allowed to be sad.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

And now I'm not even tired anymore just pissed off.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

mmmmmfff


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I have to Succeed, I have no other choice.


----------



## TheClown7 (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

Perkins said:


>


love Nirvana, nice gif =D


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

****ing Mario Kart 8!


----------



## Paxous (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:b


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

edit: is there such a thing as annoyed laughter.
edit2: is there such a thing as really lazy laughter.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I feel like dropping the base!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

cosmicslop said:


>


Me too.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

cosmicslop said:


>


This sums it up.


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Nanorell8 said:


>


Nope. You seem like a great guy.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## maz01 (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Citrine said:


>


I'm similar, but I'm more like this.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

cmed said:


>


Uh... I wonder if something similar is possible to accomplish with enough powerful magnets and a stable ship. My knowledge of physics is really bad. But I'm guessing it's not, otherwise we would've seen it already.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

moloko said:


> My knowledge of physics is really bad.


Yup, me too. If I didn't know these were jokes, I'd look at stuff like this and think "I wonder if that's actually possible?"


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

I'm pretty sure those are especially made for chumps like me who make stupid questions like I did.


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Stilla said:


>


Great Pic.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## Laughing Fox (Jul 9, 2014)

it's hot


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## LittleMerlin (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## LittleMerlin (Jul 12, 2014)

*makes yet another typo and can't edit it*


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Je creuserai la terre jusqu'après ma mort, pour couvrir ton corps d'or et de lumière.
Stay. Please.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)

I feel like a trumpet.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Mosquito bites on foot and hand. Itchy yet lazy.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

edit - Fact: 3 gifs from the office on this page


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## abra cadaver (Jul 17, 2014)

pic related.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

me on sas










in u foreva


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Zoleee (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

This gif is my life


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

reading the two posts above me


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Elad said:


> reading the two posts above me


Pretty much. No matter for how long I've come to sas, this site doesn't stop surprising me.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

scintilla said:


> ^ Literally just lol'd, haha. Definitely relevent for my life as well :b













Elad said:


> reading the two posts above me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Both seem interesting persons, both good looking. That girl's reaction was pretty much mine, and I imagine Elad's too.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## HollaFlower (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

^Your chakra's are aligned? :sus Neat.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## camo duck (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=...ADMVNSroqZ9dz_ucMlBh1Jcg&ust=1405910715906557


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

camo duck said:


>


nice gif


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Man, I love Hannibal Buress.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

beta male reporting for duty sir


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

orsomething said:


> beyond adorbz for this stuff 2 be coming from a guy


----------



## Merci86 (Feb 24, 2010)

The usual anxious feeling, but eager to go out shopping


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

sleep deprivation + missing snri + strong coffee


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

more cat feels


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Szeth (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Alright, guess I'll keep it cat themed for this page.










Anyone feel this kitten looks like a mogwai.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Allow this stoic some pissy dramatic rambling: And so, what the bloody **** am I still doing here? Here is not where I ought to be, nothing matters here. What matters is over there, where the things I barely know of are bad. I -need- to be there. In the flesh, as my mind already is. I. Must. do. something. I want to. I'd do anything. I'd give anything. I cannot do otherwise. Speaking pragmatically as well as dramatically here. And anything that I can, I will. No matter where I am. And if I could, I'd take everything away and make things better and eradicate every **** who means her harm (oh dear god y-e-s, now please now), but yes, yes, that is dumb irrational wishful thinking. Still, I'd probably never stop trying.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Always. Always.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Jamalam (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

...










...


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

posted this with the


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

When the opportunity for a really inappropriate joke presents itself, but you don't wanna "go there"


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)




----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Lol Funny..


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Guy(s): "Are you high maintenance?"
Me:


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Dreavin (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

+








+


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Well. Existentialist play scripts, pills and charcoal-textured cornershop piss. Sartre, Bacchus, you ****s, do thy thing. I've had thoroughly enough rodgering for this particular waking cycle's helping of bull****, if you hadn't heard, thanky you.

But I can see stars from here. I wonder if she can too. I wish, I could show them to her. Though I'd settle for her seeing that no, I don't expect grand promises, and to not be afraid that I don't un-der-stand. That my choices made, are my own. That it's me. Me, as always. Not most people, indeed. That she feels she can say anything she wants to me and.. and that I don't have to be afraid of being lost in this silence. Or well, no. Ah. No, I must wish to show her these stars. If anything, I wish her stars. As much as she can gather in her big weary eyes.


----------



## camo duck (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Edit: Where do you guys find such emotive gifs and befitting pictures? It amazes me.


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

So lonely










....so so lonely


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

SouthernTom said:


> So lonely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops, I just remember the name of the discussion is Just For 'Fun', so let's pretend I'm happy










....so so happy


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## aNervousGirl (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

​


----------



## ISEIK22 (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Trancelover (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## cryptoboy (Jul 30, 2014)

I am happy today


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

​


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Lonelyfalcon (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

^ I couldn't help but to look up dominoes falling on youtube after seeing that gif. It's beautiful. O_O

-----


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

and:


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cmed said:


>


That burning sensation gets ya every time if you're not careful. :stu


----------



## Szeth (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## vanillabeanplease (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

walking along










see some people who might recognize me










worry about questions

who you with, where you been, what you doing

...










peace out life


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Elad:lol


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## spiritedaway (Aug 5, 2014)

My mom tried to force me to go socialize


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

coeur_brise said:


>


 Jensen Ackles :lol
I remember when he was on Days of Our Lives as Eric Brady, twin brother of Sami played by the very lovely Alison Sweeney.


----------



## spiritedaway (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

ay.


----------



## Szeth (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Last day of break


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

probably offline said:


>


There goes getting any sleep for the next week :b


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Citrine said:


> Last day of break


You kids and you're breaks. Old men like me don't get breaks.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

But....


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

RelinquishedHell said:


> You kids and you're breaks. Old men like me don't get breaks.


Old? You're only a year older than me lol. But mentally, yeah...I probably am still a kid :/


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

realize its 5;27am and i have an apartment inspection at 8

pile of dishes, stuff to put away, vacuuming still to do










why i do this

+pwo comedown


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

^ewwie. That's early.

----------------


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Furio (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Live Through This (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

but also this. always this:


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Basically I ate too much food, yet I still feel adorable.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## The Lost Key (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Parents:









Me:


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

^ Awww.  Heh.

This is how I've been feeling around people lately.









Fake a smile, then seethe to self.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

hungry + too lazy to make something this late at night.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Me. All my life.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

so sick of this chapter. wanna back to my old hair n face too, just let me keep some of the new features. also i dnt need those feels, let me b free again. and remedy already ffs.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

^ I love it :rofl


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

scintilla said:


>


haha. that is Hilarrrr..:lol


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

moloko said:


>


Haha nice, I made this one a while ago.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

wow wtvs...


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)




----------



## jcastaway (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

:blank @JustThisGuy^^^:


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

jcastaway said:


>


haha i feel like this all the time. i've been a third wheel so many times ive lost count. and of course all that follows is huge amounts of depression and sadness so your only option is to get drunk or high



Citrine said:


>


epic. thats definitely me after I do something I seriously regret doing


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

cosmicslop said:


>


Bringing this back because yeah.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

cafune said:


>


That's how you feel? You might need a band-aid.


----------



## jcastaway (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

gj Jeter


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

srs

gym membership that i paid in advance ran out so i had to restart, first payment just went out so i can go again

thank you based snapfitness


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

sometimes u come across something on tumblr that captures exactly how uve been feeling


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

surprisingly accurate

i'm a kiwi (sort of) at the gym trying to use the treadmill but i have a groin strain

so i'm just stumbling along grimacing occasionally grabbing my crotch

will stay away from schools today


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

All I need is a little push.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Equity (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## electra cute (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

electra cute said:


>


Its not complicated thinking its complicated is the worst part...


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)




----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

lisbeth said:


>


i love that artist  those comics are so RELATABLE


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)




----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Elad said:


> i'm a kiwi (sort of) at the gym trying to use the treadmill but i have a groin strain


Groin strain. She must be a satisfied lady.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

^ i like that.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

just got paid


----------



## nataliej (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

The Punch = Life
The Flamingo = Me


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Love the movie but basically like someone is saying this to me:


----------



## Uncooperative (Oct 7, 2014)

https://cdn2.iconfinder.com/data/icons/picons-essentials/71/smiley_neutral-512.png


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

edit 12 hours later:









loooooooooooool


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## nataliej (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I feel alright tonight, but let's see how the rest of this week goes.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

RESTLESS AS HELL @_______[email protected]


----------



## Flamrazzle (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

As I watch Cal flirt with Nikki on Utopia:








I can't hate, though.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## nataliej (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## nataliej (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Cylon (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Akvile (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

Probably gonna get burned.. :|


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

I have a sore throat


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

One last nug jingling around in a prescription bottle, a sudden eureka in practical stoner engineering, and the imminent departure of my roommate for a 5 day Thanksgiving break, leaving me aaaaaall by my lonesome self...


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

(tracey emin)


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Aren't we all after all just... carrots on top of iphone cases?


----------



## PhilipJ (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## Cylon (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

wtf is wrong with me


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

tired


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

PhilipJ said:


>


That awkward moment when you realize that you're so fat that when you're naked, you're not really naked.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> That awkward moment when you realize that you're so fat that when you're naked, you're not really naked.


:lol


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


>


Happens to me, too. Keep a notepad and a pen next to your bed. Or use the memo app on your phone.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


> Happens to me, too. Keep a notepad and a pen next to your bed. Or use the memo app on your phone.


totally write that stuff down, its therapeutic, makes you feel like you are moving forward in life, and leads to your brain coming up with more stuff, my bed side journal is getting quite surreal.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## JoeDoe87 (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Fairykins (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=...njffNhnG6s4ZWn4ogTWKSezQ&ust=1419073010651716


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Pretty much even though i can't sleep rn.


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)




----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

MRW hearing that The Interview will be shown in select theaters this Christmas.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

2010 was _5 years ago_...


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

^ I relate to that image for different reasons.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]

I'm feeling sleepy. And this panda is cute!


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Pidge11 (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

No.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## willowmore (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

things are looking up once again


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=59434&stc=1&d=1422645459


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## HarrySachz (Jan 4, 2015)

Minus the girl part.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Choci Loni said:


>


<3 hyperbole.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

coeur_brise said:


>


lol that's adorable.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## TrumpetLord (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## garip kont (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

;-(


----------



## Lightly (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## danieladana (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i want to communicate my emotions exclusively through pearl screencaps henceforth


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

Perkins said:


>


I want one of those! Whatever it is.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

slowlyimproving said:


> I want one of those! Whatever it is.


Slow loris. :b


----------



## justme6893 (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

Perkins said:


> Slow loris. :b


OMG! I'm in love! That's the most adorable animal ever.


----------



## Virmiculite (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Seegan (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Seegan said:


>


^ x noise isolation earbuds


----------



## Seegan (Mar 24, 2015)

reaffected said:


> ^ x noise isolation earbuds


The best creation ever ^-^


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## ryan17795 (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

me trying to do my homework


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Citrine said:


>


Louis Szekely!

He's Hungarian......and the reason for his CK moniker is because people constantly mispronounce his last name. "C K" is the closest we have to pronouncing his last name.

/SEH-keh-ee/ 
SEH - like "set" without the T
keh - like "Kedz" without the dz
ee - like key without the K.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Citrine said:


>


Ditto! And a Louie fan. Cool.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

By Paulina Khotinenko


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

I send my love and respect to all those in the struggle


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## MissFrida (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

HIGHfrombeingSHY said:


> pic


Is that Ennis' Crossed?


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

JustThisGuy said:


> Is that Ennis' Crossed?


Yes, very recommendable if you like sick comics for adults.

I like this concept of end time survival much more than the boring scheme of stupid, slow zombies.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## SickAndTiredofSA (Mar 31, 2015)

Annie K said:


>


beautiful picture


----------



## SickAndTiredofSA (Mar 31, 2015)

Bonfiya said:


>


lmao me at work


----------



## SickAndTiredofSA (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## TommyW (May 14, 2015)




----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

One of the worst feelings in the world it seems.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

I send my love and respect to all those in the struggle


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

...esp. when I look in the mirror.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## moory (May 26, 2015)




----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Gonna get sh*t done today!!!


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## rlo1995 (Jul 29, 2014)

.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

by Daehyun Kim


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## UniqueUserName (Aug 12, 2014)

ok, maybe not that bad, I just find this pic of Toby sobbing amusing.


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

stomach ache ... think i'll just go to bed


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

bad baby said:


> stomach ache ... think i'll just go to bed


that pic made me laugh...sorry...didnt you write a story in one of those random thought threads?


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

inna sense said:


> that pic made me laugh...sorry...didnt you write a story in one of those random thought threads?


oh yes laugh at my misfortune ಠ_ಠ

and uhhhh i might have a long time ago i think, can't remember


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Countess (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## MylesB93 (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

I feel like this picture shows a lot of emotion of how I'm feeling inside..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

felicshagrace said:


> I feel like this picture shows a lot of emotion of how I'm feeling inside..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You look so sad :hug


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> You look so sad :hug


Exactly. Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

My gf is out of town until Thursday next week. Ffs. Ugh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)




----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

neigh


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Like this...


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Mxx1 said:


>


Maybe writing nothing is better than doing nothing though :spit...I should probably go to bed ...for sleep now tbh :fall


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

blue2 said:


> Maybe writing nothing is better than doing nothing though :spit...I should probably go to bed ...for sleep now tbh :fall


I really should too. It's 4 am already :sigh Another day with me spending the whole night on the computer x)


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Peighton (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Countess (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

*sigh* ignored irl


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## epouvantail (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm out. Lol, peace,love,cannot continue any of these insane conversations any further. MUCH LOVE. PEACE. LOVE


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Peighton (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## QuietRedDragon (Aug 3, 2015)

tsk


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## theloneleopard (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## The Crimson King (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## epouvantail (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

or just people in general.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Either my SA or my perceived surroundings speaking. Who the **** knows.


----------



## Nameless001 (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## ViktorAdamson (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Galilea (Aug 11, 2015)

I got pimples and tomorrow I'm attending a wedding. *cries a river* Why now??


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Peighton (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## pandana (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

(must stop talking to @indiscipline until 5 am every night)


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

When I'm in bed.


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

probably offline said:


> (must stop talking to @indiscipline until 5 am every night)


I beg to differ! Besides, those ghost dicks are gonna feel neglected unless we address them at 4 am. We can't do that to them.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

indiscipline said:


> I beg to differ! Besides, those ghost dicks are gonna feel neglected unless we address them at 4 am. We can't do that to them.


Well... I can't argue against that, when you're making perfect sense.

FÖR SPÖKPENISARNA!


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Zaac (May 20, 2015)




----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

zdzislaw beksinski gets me


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## VidaDuerme (May 28, 2011)

This.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Goddamn you black dog.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


>












I'm just kidding :b just saying how other people seem to always react these days around things like that

As for me -


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> I'm just kidding :b just saying how other people seem to always react these days around things like that
> 
> As for me -


Hah, I'll let it slide because Ron Swanson.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Worried and scared for a friend that's very, very sick. I wish I could be with her. Just hang out with her like in this pic. Give her hugs. Help her. She needs someone there for her now, more than ever, and all I can do is talk to her on the phone or message her. I feel so, so bad.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

indiscipline said:


>


That looks really nice and cosy and just... relaxing for some reason:smile2:










This is how I feel, although this picture also made me laugh for some reason:laugh:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)




----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Current situation


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## epouvantail (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

-Internet speed is slow
-Need to send emails to work
-Need to download movies for nephew
-'Friend' is being cruel over facebook


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Seegan (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## GhostlyWolf (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

Vuldoc said:


>


thats a cool pic!



GhostlyWolf said:


>


hahaha omg nice lol


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

--


kesker said:


>


:rub


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## justasigh (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*I jest!*



kesker said:


>












JK, they actually make for an awesome Russian salad.

I love jazz music and actually have a station I listen to often.

I recommend Vince Gauraldi's work mainly because of my fascination with Schultz's Peanut's strip.

Regards,

T.R.G.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## drown (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

^ That sums up how I've felt lately too. For a good deal of my life actually.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## gisellemarx (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)




----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

How I'm handling life at the moment


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

v










v


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## GhostlyWolf (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


I'm so sorry, Samantha. You will be ok. You know I'm here if u wanta talk.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

TheSilentGamer said:


> How I'm handling life at the moment


actually me lol


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)




----------



## BlackFlower (Nov 18, 2015)

http://postimg.org/image/a6o8zx7b7/


----------



## BlackFlower (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)




----------



## drivinghome (Jul 19, 2015)

Great. said:


>


:rofl


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Enkidu (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Smiddy (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## killyourheroes (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## Ameenah (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


Same here, Samantha. Same here.....


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## lost wanderer (Dec 20, 2015)

my wallpaper. I'm trying to change my life. Sick and tired of being the guy on the right.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Unicornlaserhorn (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

(Except not really, because I have a presentation on Tuesday and I'll have to prepare for it, because I got a partner who hasn't been doing nothing for it and well, I haven't either.)


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## JDsays (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## tcv (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


Same


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

depends on the day actually


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

:/


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

when you re-watch a youtube video and see your comment reached the top with the most likes...


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Shouldn't even have to explain what this is from, not on this site. Or who I am, obviously.

*sigh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Cletis said:


>


Watched this for like 30 seconds while he bobbed in tune with a rock intro I was listening to.


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*VERY LONELY
( I broke the rules - 3 pictures )
* 








*
















*


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## lostintricacy (Jun 25, 2014)

fabulouuss


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Greys0n (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## DeadlyFurryWeeb (Apr 6, 2016)

:L


----------



## Lightly (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

It really sucks having a crush. This is how I wish you and I could be. I already know everything there is to know about you lol, and you about me. We have no secrets, zero, none. I just wish things were different. I wish I could hold you in my arms and call you my baby.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Like this tired Grecian lady


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

AllTheSame said:


> It really sucks having a crush. This is how I wish you and I could be. I already know everything there is to know about you lol, and you about me. We have no secrets, zero, none. I just wish things were different. I wish I could hold you in my arms and call you my baby.


Aw. I'm so flattered.

Just kidding. I really hope you find that match for you and your life. Cheers.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

coeur_brise said:


> Aw. I'm so flattered.
> 
> Just kidding. I really hope you find that match for you and your life. Cheers.


Well I didn't know how to tell you otherwise, I mean, I had a feeling you knew how I felt but I mean, what do I do, just PM you, ask you out for tea and crumpets then invite you back to my place here at the ranch in Texas? Seems a little forward. And. Awkward. :um

Thank you though, seriously. I love this woman so much. We really need to figure out how to meet up one day, even with her bf there (though that would just kill me). We're too close. We've been very close friends for years now and I can't imagine not ever meeting her in person. She....makes me smile sometimes when I have no reason to. She's been a very, very good friend, without a doubt the best friend I've ever had. That's strange, I know, considering we've never met in person but it's true. She's helped me through some really, really rough times.

Edit: I have stories. Stories I wish I could tell lmao.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

TheSilentGamer said:


>


haha


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

For most days, this just about says it all.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Meh. Idk. I feel like coming up with a smart *** answer that totally avoids the question.

I was inpatient at a hospital a few years ago, for a few months.. Every morning we would meet up at 8:00am and the "community leaders" we had elected would ask each of us, one at a time (in front of everyone) "How are you feeling"? and "What are your goals for the day"? There were certain answers that were prohibited. You couldn't say "fine", for example. You had to get more descriptive than that.

Ffs.

So I got in trouble a few times for coming up with some smart *** answers that were way, way more descriptive than that...this was in front of 50+ other patients so it was all kept very serious but a lot of us didn't take it seriously.

So I've been trained to say...."I feel hopeful".

That was my fallback answer, when I didn't have anything else while I was there, and I think the staff was relieved when I said "hopeful".

So. I feel hopeful.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Fever Dream said:


> For most days, this just about says it all.


Accurate for me. Every time I daydream.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)




----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

How my life feels atm


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Barakiel said:


>


Sorry everyone on Twitter, Beyonce, Obama, but this has got to be one of the best tweets of all time. All.Time. :rofl










and kinda like this


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

coeur_brise said:


> ]


That's what happens to me too sometimes, though usually my brain at night looks exactly the same as it does during the day. :blank


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*Oh my God*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## umakemebarf (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

pls <3


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

when you're having fun and reality kicks in


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

Procrastinating & Life in general


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Actually I'm cautiously optimistic. Very. cautiously.


----------



## okgoodbye (May 14, 2016)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

okgoodbye said:


>


Aww.....sad then cute .


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## Innocent James (May 13, 2016)




----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## RobinTurnaround (May 11, 2016)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

*
*
*


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)




----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

^ I picture you as doing somewhat better than that bro. Or maybe you're in training lol.....Idk...


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)




----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Protozoan said:


>


Hah


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

Tfw your friend texts you in early hours of the morning with "bruh".


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nehellenia (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## practice (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Topia (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Sergio Santos (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

scintilla said:


>


What movie is this?


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

Stray Bullet said:


> What movie is this?


It's from the show 30 Rock.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Jadewolf (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

⊂_ヽ
　 ＼＼ ＿
　　 ＼(　•_•) f
　　　 <　⌒ヽ a
　　　/ 　 へ＼ b
　　 /　　/　＼＼ u
　　 ﾚ　ノ　　 ヽ_つ l
　　/　/ o
　 /　/| u
　(　(ヽ s
　|　|、＼.
　| 丿 ＼ ⌒)
　| |　　) /
ノ )　　lﾉ__
(／___﻿

I wonder if that'll work?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

No idea where it's from but I feel like the little girl and strange woman at the same time:










with a healthy dose of melodrama


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

coeur_brise said:


> No idea where it's from but I feel like the little girl and strange woman at the same time:


Pet Sematary.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Stray Bullet said:


>


lol


----------



## 003 (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## PhilipJFry (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

There's no way someone hasn't used this yet.


----------



## spong007 (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Lightly (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

springbreeze1 said:


>


lol this made me laugh.  Would you like to come into my warm embrace?

-hugs-


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

It says there's a new post, but it's not showing up.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## NiquidaB (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Dasheen (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## Dasheen (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Everchanger (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Azazello (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Str (Jun 4, 2013)

I had an idea for this kind of topic, but instead it would be posting your mood with a landscape picture, so I'm going to use that right now:


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


Yes (what is this from btw?)


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

*Footstep. Footstep. Footstep. Never ending.*


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Carolyne said:


> Yes (what is this from btw?)


It's from a promo for_ Grumpy Cat's Worst Christmas Ever. _


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I feel like a Broccoli Assassin.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


lol, that was me the other day.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Silent Artist (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## PineconeMachine (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

*.*

Me wright now


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordis The Swordmaiden (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Reset Button (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Bluewry (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## hayes (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Whatev said:


>


lol, good one


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Hutetu (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Sent from my Lenovo K33a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

TheSilentGamer said:


>


That's okay. Things are going to be okay.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

university life in general montage


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Cyan22 said:


>


I hate this **** lol


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

when I found out Peter Sallis died


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

lmao


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## LilMeRich (Jun 2, 2017)

Most days like this.


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

people being p.o.s's


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

I think it was like 30 degrees today


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Somewhereoutthere (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## foreigngirl (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## foreigngirl (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

My life 80% of the time.


----------



## 870945 (Jun 23, 2017)

Filled with anxiety, been feeling so good for a whole week and now that I decided to challenge myself I feel completely broken down!


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## DustyShinigami (Jun 18, 2017)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


>


This!

By the way, I responded to your message. Not sure if you saw it.


----------



## DustyShinigami (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


>


There is always a reason you are sad. You cant be sad for no reason, thats impossible


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

.


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea (Jul 13, 2017)

something like this image right here


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

--How I feel about a really stupid and utterly pointless reply I got. (It wasn't clever, wasn't even insulting, was just...stupid. :con I actually feel sorry for them that they wasted several seconds of their life posting it.)









--How I feel when guys, and even the occasional woman, talk about *every single woman* getting romantic attention from other men. I bet that little duckling is thinking, "I'm nothing like them, and they can't even hear me when I quack. Am I even really a duckling...?"


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)




----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> referenced image


Felt, feeling, will continue to feel


----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

Sabk said:


>


That one made me chuckle. Some things are so cruel that they become comical.

My turn. This is how I feel:


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Eternal Solitude said:


> My turn. This is how I feel:


If I try to interpret it, you're the blue puzzle piece that doesn't fit....? 
I always think I get stuff like this right and end up being wrong more than half the time, lol.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

Sabk said:


> If I try to interpret it, you're the blue puzzle piece that doesn't fit....?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Oui c'est vrai . J'en ai marre de ne jaimais recontrer l'amour...


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Eternal Solitude said:


> Oui c'est vrai . J'en ai marre de ne jaimais recontrer l'amour...


Google translate ou tu parles français? &#128512;
Moi, je ne suis pas pressée. Après mon cauchemar de l'année dernière, je préfère prendre mon temps.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

Sabk said:


> Google translate ou tu parles français? &#128512;
> Moi, je ne suis pas pressée. Après mon cauchemar de l'année dernière, je préfère prendre mon temps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Not fluently. My grandfather is originally from Bordeaux and I still have family members that live scattered alongside the bay of Biscay. But I haven't talked to them in over 10 years. I tend to pick the general context of the conversation but can't for the live of me reciprocate a meaningful idea . Are you Quebecoise ou Francaise?


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I swear, she's gonna give me a heart attack one of these days :lol


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Eternal Solitude said:


> Not fluently. My grandfather is originally from Bordeaux and I still have family members that live scattered alongside the bay of Biscay. But I haven't talked to them in over 10 years. I tend to pick the general context of the conversation but can't for the live of me reciprocate a meaningful idea . Are you Quebecoise ou Francaise?


Oh that's awesome. I'm not familiar with the south of France. But I've always wanted to visit it. 
A lot of people find that odd - that I've never been in the south of France (being french and all- actually I have dual citizenship) and I always ask them, have you been to every part of your country? ....didn't think so.

I have family in both France and Africa. It's pretty equal between the two.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Lohikaarme said:


>


Aww...I know these feels, but time is definitely not running out... (for you, anyway)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

SofaKing said:


> Aww...I know these feels, but time is definitely not running out... (for you, anyway)
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Sure feels that way sometimes.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

New AC blowing directly on me


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## Equity (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

cmed said:


> New AC blowing directly on me


oh my. i WISH i was that man in that chair. that must feel SO refreshing. OMG. Hmm. i wonder if one of those fans that you get off movie sets would achieve such a wind speed?


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Farmer Girl (Jun 25, 2017)

:crying:


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

When will I stop feeling like this little girl?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

She and Her Darkness said:


> When will I stop feeling like this little girl?


When you eat something.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Dear family members:

I really don't need to hear about my younger cousin getting engaged to her boyfriend. All it does is make me feel more alone than I already do.

Just. Shut. The. ****. Up.

And. Leave. Me. Alone.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

She and Her Darkness said:


>


Someone might eat you


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

oh, @Stray Bullet

i keep coming back to look at that gif with the gum. it has utterly captured my fancy


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

I don't think I should post in here again so soon, but this is my favorite thread.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


Oh my gosh. That is one cute kitty cat!


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I finally found a pizza place that uses all natural ingredients that won't give me a migraine. So...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@finallyclosed :yay


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


>


Yeah


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## SPMelly (Jul 29, 2016)

This frown is a perfect example of how I'm feeling right now









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

This is how I'm feeling towards the same person who drew this at the back of my notebook 17 years ago when we were in Grade 5.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Seagreens (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Equity (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## xProtomanx (Jun 25, 2016)

Yep.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

http://www.best4balls.com/media/cat...b33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/s/c/scared-face.png


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

(Apparently this was a common epitaph on Roman graves...)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## cubsfandave (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Equity (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

She and Her Darkness said:


>


Interesting. Does this mean you've been watching too many movies from the 90's?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## RiceBowl (Sep 19, 2017)

I hope I dont get banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## onthespectrum (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Clivy (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Barakiel said:


>


Lmao, one of my favorite photos of him ever.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

.
.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Literally me rn (replace butterflies with moths).


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> Literally me rn (replace butterflies with moths).


How did you get your coffee and chocolate to levitate? Pretty impressive.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

finallyclosed said:


> How did you get your coffee and chocolate to levitate? Pretty impressive.


Sshh, secrets of the trade  :grin2:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## JDsays (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

_Who are you and who am I 
To say we know the reason why?
Some are born; some men die 
Beneath one infinite sky.
There'll be war, there'll be peace.
But everything one day will cease.
All the iron turned to rust;
All the proud men turned to dust._


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

living like lain :blank (I think that's her?)


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

somehow im like this:


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Equity (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

.








​


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Out of place like the Brown egg.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Equity (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Shh... I'm hunting wabbits.


----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## ShotInTheDark (Nov 4, 2017)

Well...


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Girl Without a Shadow said:


>


 :hug :squeeze


----------



## SimGishel (Jul 30, 2017)

always


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Equity (Sep 13, 2013)

Captain Oates would be disappointed in me.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

From here: https://www.buzzfeed.com/candicedar...e-relationsh?utm_term=.wbalk4bxeQ#.hhY4OVR6b5


----------



## NovaBubble (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Equity (Sep 13, 2013)

scintilla said:


>


same


----------



## NovaBubble (Oct 30, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


>


LOL that low key made my day haha, same feeling.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


>


Those poor things. How could you bring them into the world knowing they would be so disfigured? :O


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

finallyclosed said:


> Those poor things. How could you bring them into the world knowing they would be so disfigured? :O


thank you for my laugh of the day lol


----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

finallyclosed said:


> Those poor things. How could you bring them into the world knowing they would be so disfigured? :O


A prime example that no matter how unappealing you might think you are on the outside, someone is bound to find you tasty


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

[email protected] bad decisions


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

*Sidepoint:* Noticing so many pics like this ^ (& below) where the first pic {the "good example"} is of white person and the second isn't :con

It's starting to annoy me.


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## AmberLarson (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Lohikaarme said:


> A prime example that no matter how unappealing you might think you are on the outside, someone is bound to find you tasty


I hope so!


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Equity (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Sad and snappy


----------



## Equity (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> Sad and snappy


:hug :squeeze


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

forever relatable Dmitri


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ShotInTheDark (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## Equity (Sep 13, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


>


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Callsign said:


>


----------



## Equity (Sep 13, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


>


Yea but, the mouth is the cave


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Callsign said:


> Yea but, the mouth is the cave


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

gpoy


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

twistix said:


>


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

@Sus y hurray!


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm violently confused


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

But I can't seem to reach it yet.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

twistix said:


> @Sus y hurray!


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Angry at myself and situation at some point


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Amon said:


> .


I get really sad whenever I see pics of blobfish because they only look like that because they are a deep sea fish that go through a horrorshow basically when they are brought to the surface because of the decompression of pressure.

They look pretty normal when they're intact.










sorry for being randomly preachy lol


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

roxslide said:


> I get really sad whenever I see pics of blobfish because they only look like that because they are a deep sea fish that go through a horrorshow basically when they are brought to the surface because of the decompression of pressure.
> 
> They look pretty normal when they're intact.
> 
> ...


Finally, someone who points this out! :lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

+










=


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


>


Those look like the ones who like to run through my yard sometimes. They are always trying to figure out a way to get at the chickens, but it's not possible. I hope.

Very devious for something so cute.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Amon said:


> .


Ted Cruz!


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------

